# Who has a pick-up truck?



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

i've never owned a pick-up truck, but like the idea of them. what do i need to know? i would like a 4-door extended cab 4x4. i'm open to any manufacturers and heard good things about the reliability of toyotas.

i don't know a lot about trucks other than i've been very pleased with the amount of leg room in some of the 4-door extended cab ones- only car where i didn't have to have my seat all the way back for me being 6'4. also, i know their mpg rating isn't very good.

i don't care as much about many options outside of power windows, locks, etc. don't know if i would need sportier suspension or anything like that.

eventually i would pull a pop-up camper or something like that.

thanks.
ez


----------



## bigtymerider (Oct 4, 2008)

*Trucks are cool*

Getting a truck is great if you need one. The big question is how much are you looking to spend. Allot of the newer trucks get better gas milage then the older models. I drive a 2010 4X4 Ford F150 STX model for work and its averaging 18 mpg. Mostly highway milage, but still not bad. My favorite truck I have owned was a 2005 Nissan Titan, allot of room, great power and drove like our car. My buddy has a smaller newer style frontier that is also very nice. The down side is the Titan and Frontier don't get the best milage. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks, bigtyme. i don't know my budget yet- i see they can get quite pricey. i guess i really don't need one but would be convenient hauling stuff and on camping trips to have more storage room and not worrying about muddy stuff in a trunk of a car.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Trucks are great for hauling bikes, and tend to stand up to a lot more abuse than cars. They certainly come in all sorts of shapes and sizes, and depending on what your needs are there are lots of great options. If you need additional people space maybe a used Toyota Tacoma quad cab, or maybe a Subaru Baja or Honda Element possibly if you like a little more fuel economy. I have a 1991 GMC Syclone that handles the bike hauling for me 95% of the time for me. Very convenient and if I keep my foot out of it and drive sensibly I get around 19-21 mpg even with the AWD drivetrain. My goals in life revolve around speed and not people carrying so it works out just fine for my needs.










Bottom line is that trucks are a great bike hauling solution!! Another option would be to consider a Subaru Forester wagon. I have had one of those in the past and they are also great for hauling people, bikes, and camping gear.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Look at a lot of the smaller PU Trucks, including 2000 era used. The V6 engines can get 20+ mpg. I have an 86 Ford Bronco II that I am happy with. The rear seating is better in the SUV than an extended cab PU and I can lock stuff up inside . Open PU beds are not very secure. I can also tow a trailer when needed.
Handling on any truck can change depending on tire sizes and tread type.
If I had the $$ I would look seriously at a Toyota 4Runner.
Happy Hunting. http://consumerguideauto.howstuffworks.com/the-consumer-guide-to-compact-pickup-trucks-cga.htm


----------



## 23mjm (Oct 22, 2005)

*Pick-up man*

I have been a pick-up man since 1985 I have owned 4 of them starting with a 1981 Datsun (not Nissan), 1985 GMC 1500 4X4, 2000 Toyota Tacoma 4X4 extended cab, & 2005 Chevy 2500 Duramax 4X4 crew cab. By far my favorite had been the Chevy Duramax. I got ask a lot how it compares to the Toyota--I loved my Toyota but there is no comparison. The Chevy is a better truck!! The bottom line for my is the Chevy gets the same gas mileage, but is a lot bigger, rides better and faster!!! As far as reliability the Chevy has beat the Toyota too, the Toyota when back 3 times in 100,000 miles for warranty issues, the Chevy has been back 2 time in 89,000 miles. Both Toyota and Chevy provided excellent customer service. But it is kinda an unfair comparison the Chevy was almost twice as expensive and is a diesel, but it is a damn good truck. I will be getting another Chevy when mine gets 175,000 or so miles on it.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

Trucks are great. I just got an 09' Toyota Tundra. I do pull a travel trailer with it in the Summer time but it comes in handy for plenty of other uses, mountain biking being one of them. If you are going to pull a trailer I recomend getting a truck that can out pull your trailer. I started with a Chev 1500 which rated 7500 lbs towing. Well it pulled my 5500lb trailer but the hills worked the truck hard. Trailer camping is awesome if you have kids and the bikes can all go in the truck. Racks can be built out of scrap wood and tie downs so you dont need to spend big $$ on securring the bikes. 

Buying used can save you big cash. I bought a lease return from a dealershp and saved over $15,000 and still got a great truck.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a 2004 V8 Chevrolet Silverado Z71 Crew Cab. It's the only woman that let's me touch her knobs. Anyways, I buy nothing but American and suggest the same to everyone else looking for good quality vehicles. GMAC, Ford, and Dodge are your friends as well  I get 18-22 mpg with my truck. You should check into used (new if you're a new person type of buyer) Chevy Colorado or GMC Canyon as they are pretty damn nice and not so bad on gas. You have a lot of room with them as well for work purposes or shopping purposes. I could go on about comparing specs with other trucks like Toyota, Nissan (They claim to be American but that's BS) and Honda Kidline or Ridgeline, w/e that name is but I won't as I don't want a Company war on the forum. 

Nothing can go wrong with a Chevy though.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have an 08 Ford F150 Crew Cab Lariat 4x4. I went for all the frills (leather, upgraded radio, captains seats with heat, etc.) I love my truck. I haven't had a problem pulling anything yet. I pulled a 16' skidloader trailer with ramps that had my brother's '99 Explorer on it just fine. I have an 18' 5'' fiberglass boat that I can't even tell is behind me. When I pull the pop up camper my mileage doesn't even go down! Though I do have the 5.5' bed with a tonneau cover, I can still fit my bike underneath it laying down. I would suggest looking for something that has limited slip for sure though.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Gotta love hauling stuff that you hardly notice you're even hauling. 70 45 lbs bags of mulch on the bed and 340+ bags on a trailer ...wet mulch at that and you can't really tell the difference from hauling and not hauling!


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

check out the Honda Ridgeline. They won truck of the year the first year-model that it was released. It sure is a winner. You get the honda reliability + high resale value.


----------



## campisi (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm a fan of the p/u myself. I'm driving my '99 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab 4X4, bought it new. I have the small V8 and I get about 16mpg combined hiway/city but I baby it to get that kinda mileage. Straight highway it can get 17-18. Never had a lick of trouble with my truck except that I just replaced the power brake vacuum booster. I use it for hauling dirt bikes, ski trips, hardware store runs as well as transporting the mountain bike. I just toss the bike in the bed of the truck and I have a folding bedcover that keeps it out of sight. the folding bedcover is sweet as you can just fold it back if you need to haul something big but it's a lockable hardshell so when covering the whole bed it's semi-secure. I've often thought about replacing it with a Subaru Forester or Outback but then I'd have to get a dirt bike trailer and I might have to take the front wheel off the MTB to get it in (20MM axle doesn't make that appealing).


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

go the mighty ute, australia lives on the back of the ute or what you call the pick up truck. I don't have one myself as I have no real need for one my bike fits in the back of my mazdaspeed minus front wheel quite well but in the future might look at getting the toyota hilux or something similar, crewcab so i can carry family and equipment.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

this really helps. thanks! for sure it would have to be a quad cab (4-door)- i want it to have the room of a car (of course more is nice) inside and then the flexibility of 4x4 and storage in the bed. it would be me, my wife, and my son- and sometimes one or two others (hence the need to be a quad cab). 

i don't have anything to pull right now but i'm entertaining the idea of a pop-up camper. right now we tent camp and enjoy it but i'm sure one day will move toward camper camping. it's also nice to have bikes in the bed along with other camping supplies and not worrying about dirt, mud, etc.

i'm fine with buying used but have heard people really beat the heck out of trucks with hauling and plowing and construction work and sometimes it's not the best to buy used. you find that true? i guess some of that can happen with any used vehicle- i'm all about spending less but have no issues throwing down $30K for a nice truck. not even sure what that would get me new anyway- haven't done that much research yet. ez


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

> i'm fine with buying used but have heard people really beat the heck out of trucks with hauling and plowing and construction work and sometimes it's not the best to buy used. you find that true?


My Silverado was used and the previous owner used it to haul large trailers. SOB turned it in for a Titan because he wanted more power which was stupid! He could have saved money buy getting a 2500 used off of the same lot and they were all in great condition and with less mileage. I have no issues hauling or pulling anything whatsoever since the guy turned it in. Only issue I had with it was the speedometer which was a recall but that was a free fix. Also you say you're 6'4? I'm 6'2 and I raised the seat all the way up and still have headroom and room on the sides for my long arms. I can also fit 2 bikes in the cab and 6 on the bed and probably 4 to 6 or more on the hitch.

I would take used over new any day!

Oh yea.. before I forget. You have auto 4WD for driving on snow/ice, 4H WD for off road purposes, 4L WD for pulling trailers, and your normal 2 WD for normal driving. Every time I go out after a snow storm I like to see if I can skid and catch traction but my truck just wont let me because of the Auto 4WD option. Never settle for a 2 WD truck. :nono:

Treat it right and she'll take you anywhere.


----------



## daveydoo17 (Jan 10, 2010)

Not always, many trucks are bought for "hey I got a truck" and never see hard duty. I pick up a used 2004 ram for under 7500 a couple of years ago and has been the best truck I ever owned. Like anything used get a history and get it checked out before you take ownership of it.


----------



## daveydoo17 (Jan 10, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> check out the Honda Ridgeline. They won truck of the year the first year-model that it was released. It sure is a winner. You get the honda reliability + high resale value.


Sorry not a truck.:nono: Truck by most is a framed with bolt on body to handle hauling and towing. A frame is the backbone which the truck is built on. Honda makes great cars, motorbikes, engines but is not a truck manufacter. Ridgeline is front drive mostly until wheel slips happens and then drives rears with a bias of 60/40. Front wheel drives is good again for cars but not trucks. Also Ridgeline is a unibody frame that is the same for minivan and pilot models, Again great for a car but most truck the body would not last a few years. Think a unibody is as good as body on frame try loading 1500 lbs to any car and see. Unibodies are stiffer and ride better but are not design for heavy light work as pickup are. I know Honda Ridgeline is rated for 1600lbs but do that day in and out and see how long that body remains tight. If unibodies design were the best, the heavier truck class 5-8 would use it. But all trucks use a body on frame design, a design for work and not for comfort. Toys are goods if American brands are not your cup of tea. Both models are framed vehicles (made to haul and tow) Rear drive or four drive. My favorite is Dodge or Ford. The two of the three Ford trucks I owned had over 250,000 miles and were fairly troublefree. The last Ford I sold due to a offer I could not say no to and got the Dodge sticker was a hair under 7500 and paid cash after talking the dealership down to around 7000.

Car and Driver and Motor trend think trucks include unibodies as trucks. :nono: :madman:


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

Eric Z said:


> i've never owned a pick-up truck, but like the idea of them. what do i need to know?


A 4x4 extended cab truck will probably be fairly long. Measure your garage carefully and then measure candidate vehicles to determine which ones will fit. (My '97 F-150 w/ extended cab barely fits in my garage. I think newer ones would be too long.)

You should also think carefully about how big of a (truck) bed you want / need. If you plan on hauling bikes in the bed, a standard size bed is the way to go. If you plan on using a hitch rack, you can get by with a short bed truck. Ultimately, your choice of bed size may be constrained by the size of your garage.

I like the Thule Insta-Gator for carrying bikes in the pickup bed.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

> Like anything used get a history and get it checked out before you take ownership of it.


+1, forgot about that detail.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

KevinB said:


> You should also think carefully about how big of a (truck) bed you want / need. If you plan on hauling bikes in the bed, a standard size bed is the way to go. If you plan on using a hitch rack, you can get by with a short bed truck. Ultimately, your choice of bed size may be constrained by the size of your garage..


I have a short bed (5.5') on my truck. I can fit my bike in it just fine.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

toxicity_27 said:


> I have a short bed (5.5') on my truck. I can fit my bike in it just fine.


I have a 6.5' bed w/ a roll-up tonneau cover box at the front of the bed. The tonneau cover box takes about a foot of space at the front of the bed. That means that we probably have about the same amount of usable front-to-back space in our trucks. When using a Thule Insta-Gator for hauling bikes, I find that I have to angle the bike a bit (or sometimes a lot, depending on the bike) in order to make it fit in the bed. There have been times when I've wished for a bit more length in the bed (or that I didn't have the tonneau cover box there).

If, on the other hand, I were to lay the bike in the bed, or hang the fork over the tailgate, it'll fit just fine. For a time, I used a Yakima Beddy Joe, in which you have to remove the front wheel, and bikes fit just fine too, with no angling necessary.

So, depending upon the size of your bike and your preferred method of transporting it, a short bed truck might be okay.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2009)

So once again it comes down to what are u gonna do with it. It sounds like u are just gonna have light use and just want the convience of being able to just throw junk in the back. If that's the case consider a full size v-6. I have a 08 gmc v6 and average 25mpg for every day commute with a mix of stop-and-go and highway. I also use to
have a 02 gmc sinoma and would average 20-22. I love the fact that we can just throw our bikes in the back and clothes (muddy and all) and not worry bout Getting the smell out if your car. Also just being able to thow random stuff u need. The adv is they get great gas mileage for a truck and u have plenty of room cause it's full size. U just won't be able to tow a whole lot or have a lot of pick up, but If u won't be towing all the time(as in my case) it's great! sometimes I wish I had the power of a v8 cause I tend to have a heavy foot but I see how when I drive my sisters 09 tahoe I'm doin good if I can get 17 mpg! No matter what their is goin to be disadv and adv to both, u just have to really asses what u want and what u need. Hope it helps!


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

all this really helps. i definitely won't be pulling something full time. mostly it would be a 6-7 times a year deal where i would pull a smaller trailer or pop-up camper. i definitely don't want to get something i don't need but i also don't want the hindsight thinking i shoula woulda.

good point about the garage- my current one would fit a huge truck for sure but we'll only be here for a couple years before we move out west. definitely something to keep in mind.

we'll primarily have 3 bikes in the back- 2 adult ones and my little guy's one, but of course that will eventually mean 3 bigger bikes. i like the idea of a hitch rack too- especially since i already have one.


----------



## hondachevy (Jun 30, 2009)

I bought a 2004 Chevy 1/2 ton used with 30,000 miles in 07. It now over 130,000 miles and runs fine. Besides tires and brakes it has only needed a blower switch, transfer case motor, one wheel bearing and a thermostat replaced. I was concerned about buying a used truck and if it had been beat on before I got it, I looked a long time at a bunch of trucks until I found one that was clean and didn't have any dents or scratches on it. I once bought a used truck where the previous owner and his wife had their names on the side. They loved that truck enough to put their name on it, I knew it was well taken care of. I saved at least $12,000 or more buying my latest used truck. Good Luck!


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

I hate to say it, but the Honda Ridgeline sounds like it'd be a good fit for you. I know a ton of people will jump on the "it's not a real truck" bandwagon and bad mouth it, but it really is a great vehicle. And it is rated to tow 5000 lbs, plenty for any pop up camper I've seen. It rides/handles more like a car, yet has a bed, which sounds like what you want. A lot of guys seem to think you need at least a fullsize to be a "real" truck, then others say to need a 1 ton dually diesel to be a "real" truck. Where does that stop? At this?









Once you have a truck, you'll always want one. I'm on my 6th. Went for a spell with just a Jeep and a trailer, definitely less conveinent than a pickup!



> Oh yea.. before I forget. You have auto 4WD for driving on snow/ice, 4H WD for off road purposes, 4L WD for pulling trailers, and your normal 2 WD for normal driving. Every time I go out after a snow storm I like to see if I can skid and catch traction but my truck just wont let me because of the Auto 4WD option. Never settle for a 2 WD truck.


Part time four wheel drive, or 4H, can be used on any slick surface, snow, ice, off road, etc. You need to make sure you shift out of it when getting to wet or dry pavement to prevent driveline bind.

Full time 4WD or "Auto 4WD" is usually coupled with a center differential that has a viscous coupler or clutch pack of some sort. This allows the vehicle to be in 4WD all the time, as the system provides some give/slip when used on hard surfaces. Most newer vehicles are also torque-managed to death when in full auto mode, which keeps them from being able to spin tires. Like Blksocks said, he can't even slide his around in the snow. This is because of GM's traction control and torque management. Older AWD vechiles don't do this and will still spin/slide. I guarrentee the Syclone pictured above will do all sorts of crazy powerslides in snow, or even wet pavement for that matter.

4L or 4 low is for off roading. It' a gear reduction to provide torque multiplication when needed, like when crawling through low speed terrian. Many will use it for pulling a boat up the launch ramp, which is fine, but you need to make sure to shift out of it right away. Again, driveline bind on hard surfaces.

And 2 wheel drive isn't necessarily an evil. Last I lived in Michigan I had my 2wd S10 in a town that saw over 10 ft of snowfall, in just January. Did just fine, and drove it in favor of my 4x4 Toyota (Swamper's and welded differentials made it un-driveable in the snow).


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

adam, i see what you mean about the ridgeline. it seems like it can meet my current need. i just don't know what my future need is yet. the ridgeline starts at upper 20s which seems to be comparable to the comparable 4x4 extended cabs- lower 30s is what i was seeing. that's obviously if i buy new- which i'm not tied to. looks like the ridgeline gives you more options in the entry level model- that's nice but not required. 

i do like the idea of a truck that is like a car with a bed, but then would be kicking myself if i end up needing/wanting something more. 

i know i won't need it to pull a boat or a 5th wheel- a popup or a little bigger camper. i would like to take it to places where the average car can't go- not over some 5' diameter boulders though.


----------



## klay (Feb 23, 2006)

*Truck*

I'm really starting to like my truck a lot. I wasn't really all that excited at first but the more I use it the more l like the versatility of it. It's great for the family, and to haul a few people around for rides etc.. There were a lot of good deals around when I got this so it made my decision a lot easier but for me things always seem to work out better when I go with a Toyota.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

Eric Z said:


> adam, i see what you mean about the ridgeline. it seems like it can meet my current need. i just don't know what my future need is yet. the ridgeline starts at upper 20s which seems to be comparable to the comparable 4x4 extended cabs- lower 30s is what i was seeing. that's obviously if i buy new- which i'm not tied to. looks like the ridgeline gives you more options in the entry level model- that's nice but not required.
> 
> i do like the idea of a truck that is like a car with a bed, but then would be kicking myself if i end up needing/wanting something more.
> 
> i know i won't need it to pull a boat or a 5th wheel- a popup or a little bigger camper. i would like to take it to places where the average car can't go- not over some 5' diameter boulders though.


i also have first hand experience with a ridgeline and it'll handle 95% as much as what those other "diesel" trucks can do. Do you plan to carry a bed full of bricks? steel? sand? If not then the ridgeline will be capable enough for you. It will also hold 3 large bikes with ease. If you want theres always the smart trailer hitch + bike rack option to leave your bed covered for luggage/bags/gear/your kid/etc =]

theres really no beating the ridgeline in reliability. The domestics just don't match up


----------



## tussery (Aug 15, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> theres really no beating the ridgeline in reliability. The domestics just don't match up


Actually the F150 is one of the most reliable trucks ever built. There is a reason why it is the best selling full size truck.


----------



## 23mjm (Oct 22, 2005)

skyliner1004 said:


> i also have first hand experience with a ridgeline and it'll handle 95% as much as what those other "diesel" trucks can do. Do you plan to carry a bed full of bricks? steel? sand? If not then the ridgeline will be capable enough for you. It will also hold 3 large bikes with ease. If you want theres always the smart trailer hitch + bike rack option to leave your bed covered for luggage/bags/gear/your kid/etc =]
> 
> theres really no beating the ridgeline in reliability. The domestics just don't match up


I love it when people have no idea what they are talking about!!! Let me clear up the error of your 95% of what a diesel will do.

Towing: Ridgeline 5000lbs, Chevy 13000lbs, = 38%
Payload; Ridgeline 1546lbs, Chevy 3228lbs = 47%

Fuel economy is about a push, the Ridgline is 15city/20hwy. To get my Chevy to get 15 city I have to be up on the turbo alot, it gets 16.5 under normal driving. Fuel economy estimates are done at 55mph or so and I can't drive that slow I have driven at 60mph and gotten about 21mph but the faster you go it will drop off fast. 75mph it's good for 17mph. So I'll call it a push.

Bike capacity I have carried 5 with ease and could have weggied one more in there. The Chevy seats 5 very comfortable.

The RidgeLine is a fine SUV but it's not 95% of a Chevy Diesel. I am not saying everyone needs or should get a fullsized real truck. Hell I really don't need one my Toyota was fine. But for the same fuel economy you can't beat the room, power, & comfort of a fullsize truck.

As far as the reliability--thats your opinion, but for the past 5 years domestics have been matching up fine, 10 years ago it was another story.


----------



## hondachevy (Jun 30, 2009)

...my next truck








check it out, sick unit...

Ford Raptor SVT


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

No sense getting into an argument over what's a "truck" and what isn't (with regards to the Ridgeline, specifically)-- focus more on what you want! Look at the weights for the popups and travel trailers you're considering and make sure you have the towing capacity in whatever you pick. As for reliability-- everybody will have anecdotes either way on it. 

I have a Nissan Frontier quad cab with the full size bed, picked it up probably for the same reasons you're looking (camping, occasional light hauling, passengers, bikes). My requirements were:

1) Long enough bed to sleep in (*most* quad cabs have a short bed, 5'something-- not very sleep-in-able)
2) Quad cab (my car doesn't have passenger room  )
3) Fits easily in my garage
4) Manual transmission (I'm old school like that)

So, consider what you want out of it-- make a list and see what fits. I got the Nissan because it was available with a 6' bed and was a bit cheaper than the Tacoma. I love it, but I noticed smaller doesn't mean easier to maneuver. In making the Frontier with the 6' bed, they didn't seem to change the steering at all. The long wheelbase makes it great to handle on the highway, but it unfortunately has a horrid turning radius. Parking takes more effort to do right-- and for the love of God, do it right-- nothing is more obnoxious than going into a crowded lot and seeing a truck parked across two lanes because the driver can't manage it! A few other nits are that a sheet of plywood doesn't lie flat in the bed of the truck and hauling is of large items is limited by my camper shell.

Mileage is a bit shy of OK. I get 18 if I use it to commute to work or drive around town, 20-22 on an average road trip. I've seen 25 before, but that was being *very* careful about my momentum and going very light on the go-pedal (more of an experiment during an road trip than expected results).

Anyhow, it doesn't sound like you need anybody talking you into buying a truck-- just some thoughts on what to get and do with it. Mine is set up a lot like klay's with a cab-high shell and roof racks. I use a trailer-hitch bike rack because loading and unloading bikes in the back with the camper shell is a pain, and it saves room for the dogs!


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

I enjoy my 2002 Toyota Tundra. Seems to do the job. To be fair though it isn't my primary bike hauler.


----------



## mhaskell (Aug 25, 2004)

I have had 5 ford trucks over the years, from the fastest (12 sec SVT lightning) to the slowest ( 4cyl ranger). I loved them all, in my opinion you can't go wrong with a Ford pickup, the one thing they do best.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

yurtinus said:


> No sense getting into an argument over what's a "truck" and what isn't (with regards to the Ridgeline, specifically)-- focus more on what you want! Look at the weights for the popups and travel trailers you're considering and make sure you have the towing capacity in whatever you pick. As for reliability-- everybody will have anecdotes either way on it.
> 
> I have a Nissan Frontier quad cab with the full size bed, picked it up probably for the same reasons you're looking (camping, occasional light hauling, passengers, bikes). My requirements were:
> 
> ...


i looked at some of the dimensions of the full size trucks and i do see some limited sizes of beds when going with the full extended cab/crew size/quad crew or whatever else they call it. for example, when looking at the crewmax tundra the only bed available is a 5.5 footer. never thought about sleeping in it, but at 6'4 that would be tough. i do like the idea of getting a smaller truck like a tacoma or frontier- especially since i wouldn't need the bigger full size trucks.

are the tacoma, frontier, and ridgeline in the same class?


----------



## klay (Feb 23, 2006)

My crewmax tundra has a 74" ish bed. But it's not the newest model.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

klay said:


> My crewmax tundra has a 74" ish bed. But it's not the newest model.


maybe something changed or it's just not available now with the 4.6L.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

> i also have first hand experience with a ridgeline and it'll handle 95% as much as what those other "diesel" trucks can do


LOL!!!

They invited the Ridgeline to an American party on "Trucks!" TV show and compared it with our glorious American heavy weights. Honda said it can handle whatever was tossed at it. They sure did put it to the test by having it haul/pull what the other 4 hauled/pulled up a hill and on flat roads.

Guess what?

It's a baby weight because the damn frame snapped and it also had poor traction.

Btw, supposedly in 2012 all American companies must make their truck line be able to get 30+ mpg. Good luck to any of your outside competitors.

Plain and simple. You should look into a Colorado/Canyon as they are decent v6 trucks. If you need something with power but not so much power then get a Silverado z71, F150, or a Ram. Nothing wrong with going used and nothing wrong with going new.


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

The Tacoma and Frontier are in the same class with the Dakota as a big-ish small truck. Above them you have the full sizers (F150, CK1500s, Ram, etcetc). A bit smaller are the Colorado/Canyon (which have i4 and i5 engines, no v6 last I checked, but no big deal for a truck that small) and the Ranger.

The Ridgeline is a different beast altogether-- significantly smaller bed and unibody chassis. It has more in common (structurally) with an SUV like the Honda Pilot than it does the trucks. That's not an intent to knock on it at all, if it does what you want it's worth looking at.


----------



## venomous duck (Jan 13, 2010)

*trucks kick a***

I've been driving Toyota 4 x 4's since I've had my license and they have been responsible for hauling my motocross bikes and mountain bikes. Of course they are great at packing up all the bikes and gear you could imagine needing for a ride but they are universal past simply hauling gear. I use a truck cap when I know I will be camping and sleep more comfortably than any of my friends in tents. It keeps the mosquitos out and I can use my in cab AC power adapter to inflate an air mattressand run a small fan while I sleep.
A truck can also offer the option of setting up camp in more remote locations. Where ever it is legal it is always fun to lock in the four wheel drive and find a place more off the beaten path. There are also places that you can go to combine a weekend of rock crawling and mountain biking. Toyota's trucks (doesn't matter what year or engine) are phenominal off road machines. 
Just something to consider (sorry about typos, I did this from a phone).


----------



## daveydoo17 (Jan 10, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> i also have first hand experience with a ridgeline and it'll handle 95% as much as what those other "diesel" trucks can do. Do you plan to carry a bed full of bricks? steel? sand? If not then the ridgeline will be capable enough for you. It will also hold 3 large bikes with ease. If you want theres always the smart trailer hitch + bike rack option to leave your bed covered for luggage/bags/gear/your kid/etc =]
> 
> theres really no beating the ridgeline in reliability. The domestics just don't match up


That last statement is totally false. Ford two of them had over 250,000 miles on them before I parted ways show me a Honda with that. Domestics do match. Ford for the fact is the best selling vehicle in the us since 1982. Only Toyota made more Corollas than the f series trucks ( 32 million units where built). If domestic don't match then why is brand loyality so strong with trucks? Hondas are great motors but lately civics are having major trans issue. I also agree the Ridgeline is fairly troublefree.

Sorry for going off the path and ranting, in getting back on the subject of which pickup. Thought about a compact. The only one I ever owned was a 91 Ford Ranger I owned was able to keep up with traffic and the 2.3L was almost troublefree. Head gasket failed at 180,000 miles (my first hands on mechanic job) and the truck was t boned from a red light runner at 237,000 miles. Mileage was great she got 26MPG. Wish I had that truck still it was my first and most loved.


----------



## wheelerfreak (Jul 3, 2007)

23mjm said:


> I love it when people have no idea what they are talking about!!! Let me clear up the error of your 95% of what a diesel will do.
> 
> Towing: Ridgeline 5000lbs, Chevy 13000lbs, = 38%
> Payload; Ridgeline 1546lbs, Chevy 3228lbs = 47%
> ...


No idea what they're talking about? 95% of the time my diesel is not towing at max capacity so that is kind of irrelevant. For most people that don't tow houses or 40' fifth wheels a Honda Ridgeline would do fine. It would be easier to drive every day and generally be cheaper to operate, so if it fits the needs why hammer it? Most don't need the capacity of a 3/4 ton or larger diesel pickup, so a smaller pickup is a better overall fit.

One thing I have been lusting over for decades is the Aussie diesel Hilux p/u's, those would be an ideal truck for daily driving and mileage.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

daveydoo17 said:


> That last statement is totally false. Ford two of them had over 250,000 miles on them before I parted ways show me a Honda with that. Domestics do match. Ford for the fact is the best selling vehicle in the us since 1982. Only Toyota made more Corollas than the f series trucks ( 32 million units where built). If domestic don't match then why is brand loyality so strong with trucks? Hondas are great motors but lately civics are having major trans issue. I also agree the Ridgeline is fairly troublefree.
> 
> Sorry for going off the path and ranting, in getting back on the subject of which pickup. Thought about a compact. The only one I ever owned was a 91 Ford Ranger I owned was able to keep up with traffic and the 2.3L was almost troublefree. Head gasket failed at 180,000 miles (my first hands on mechanic job) and the truck was t boned from a red light runner at 237,000 miles. Mileage was great she got 26MPG. Wish I had that truck still it was my first and most loved.


Honda's are known to be pretty dang reliable. 
http://www.hondabeat.com/highmiles.php
Some over 300K, some over 400K.

Any vehicle should last if taken care of. Of course, there are always some with problems that you can't see coming too. 
My dad's 07 F150 ate a pinion bearing around 40K. 
My friend's brother's 05 F150 had the transmission go out, and the rear pinion twice (they replaced the whole axle after the 2nd time), all under warranty. That truck is his baby, it's probably never hauled more than a cardboard box, and probably never seen 1/2 throttle. 
My uncle has a Colorado that spent most of it's 1st year in the shop getting head gaskets, a new head, and eventually a new engine. They ended up buying it back as a lemon.

Myself, and several other's I've known have had Toyota pickups with over 200K on em. 
I could go on about my buddy's Honda with 300K on it, a Dodge with nearly a half million miles, F150 with over 300K, etc etc.

You mention brand loyalty with pickups. It wasn't long ago that there was no full size truck options outside US brands. Plus, many people are just closed minded. My parents live in a small town, she drives a Tacoma. She had a run in with a neighbor at the post office that gave her the 3rd degree for "supporting the Japs". Many people think GM is the best, or Ford, or Dodge, with no reasoning to back it up. It's the same as someone loving Treks and hating Specialized, with no real reasons to back it up. My wife is this way. In her family Ford was a horrible 4 letter word. She absolutely hates Fords, and even admitts she's not sure why. She was just always told growing up that they were crap vehicles.


----------



## daveydoo17 (Jan 10, 2010)

adam728 said:


> Honda's are known to be pretty dang reliable.
> http://www.hondabeat.com/highmiles.php
> Some over 300K, some over 400K.
> 
> ...


I am not one of those close minded.  I look at Toys but options are very limited. Today can not get a four banger in reg four wheel drive.  With the big three options are wide, because of that and products that perform brings them coming back. The fact is all auto companies are global so picking the three big due good old usa is no longer true. But there is nothing like a v8 pickup it American as apple pie

For me as a kid Chevy was the way. Until I owned a Ford Ranger was first, the second a f150 with a 300 cid six and manual tans. Nicknamed it Mule andmade a great work truck. but now it is in rust heaven. I also like Toyota as we had a couple in the family. Now I like rams due to the personal experience. Never been crazy over Hondas but they great products (cars, bikes, small engines) same with Kias and Hyundais. Drove them but did not warm up to me. I would recommend them. But if someone wants a truck the Ridgeline is not on my list, as it not a truck. If they want a utility vehicle then I say go for it. Most SUVs today are station wagons and not trucks. :eekster:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I've got a "pick-up" truck. I like it. Hauls.


























Would highly recommend one for anyone here who spends a lot of time outdoors, needs to carry gear, and travels all year around no matter the conditions. Not a bad daily driver either unless your doing all city miles.

oh yeah, haha, just got me on the podium last week in Novice in an SCCA TSD Rally too! 3rd place in our first attempt! whoohoo, that was a blast!


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

daveydoo17 said:


> That last statement is totally false. Ford two of them had over 250,000 miles on them before I parted ways show me a Honda with that. Domestics do match. Ford for the fact is the best selling vehicle in the us since 1982. Only Toyota made more Corollas than the f series trucks ( 32 million units where built). If domestic don't match then why is brand loyality so strong with trucks? Hondas are great motors but lately civics are having major trans issue. I also agree the Ridgeline is fairly troublefree.
> 
> Sorry for going off the path and ranting, in getting back on the subject of which pickup. Thought about a compact. The only one I ever owned was a 91 Ford Ranger I owned was able to keep up with traffic and the 2.3L was almost troublefree. Head gasket failed at 180,000 miles (my first hands on mechanic job) and the truck was t boned from a red light runner at 237,000 miles. Mileage was great she got 26MPG. Wish I had that truck still it was my first and most loved.


maybe GM and fords resale values will tell us how reliable they are after some years of usage. oh yea, they're not looking so good right now, compared to a Honda that is.

I've had 2 accords in my family over 200k miles. 200k miles is nothing. i'm still driving them, a 97 and a 2000. both on original engine and tranny with only scheduled maintenance. No, i dont baby them either, they get driven into the ground in NYC roads. the 3rd accord i have is a 2005 ex v6 and is a pure pleasure to drive on a daily basis.


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a 95 Nissan it has a little over 180k on it. And it has been problem free, v6/5spd and air is all you need! Oh yeah a bike tight is nice too:thumbsup:


----------



## fordzilla36832 (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL NYC roads. I live in the south, own a f150, drive the dog **** out of it and it has NO problems. 

I dont care to even read this post. But get a domestic truck. If not you have to get the toyota. Let me clarify. The only "trucks" on this entire planet are made by Ford, Chevy, Dodge and Toyota. 

I give a vote for Ford since mine has never wronged me. Chevy's will get the job done fine and are good trucks. Dodges are expensive and are not bang for the buck/ are no better of a truck than the other two. Toyotas are nice but pricy too. 

Honda's "truck" is a panzy wagon. Also yall made the towing capabilities a topic. Really.... these are bikes not large trailers or other things of that sort. Just buy the truck that has the features you like. Done.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

fordzilla36832 said:


> LOL NYC roads. I live in the south, own a f150, drive the dog **** out of it and it has NO problems.
> 
> I dont care to even read this post. But get a domestic truck. If not you have to get the toyota. Let me clarify. The only "trucks" on this entire planet are made by Ford, Chevy, Dodge and Toyota.
> 
> I give a vote for Ford since mine has never wronged me. Chevy's will get the job done fine and are good trucks. Dodges are expensive and are not bang for the buck/ are no better of a truck than the other two. Toyotas are nice but pricy too.


Nissans and Isuzus aren't trucks? What about GMC? Could go on and on with medium duty stuff, and over the road trucks. Point is, the "big" 3 plus Toyota aren't the only things out there.

I don't think Dodge is that expensive. A 1/2 ton base model starts at $130 more than a base F150. Either one can be optioned to the moon too. I just went on Ford and Dodge's sites to check pricing. A F150 Harley Davidson edition optioned too the gills came in at $50,105. A Ram 1500 Laramie also stacked with everything hit $51,300. Neither are probably anything the original poster cares about though!


----------



## fordzilla36832 (Jul 21, 2009)

i stand corrected. I forgot about Nissans. The titan is a pretty sweet, very large truck. I'm not trying to come off as a douche even though I'm good at doing so.

I was reading some of the post above about the v6 options. Stay away from them. I own one now, and it gets terrible gas mileage. Big truck, little motor = bad gas mileage.

The F150 in my avatar pic is the v6. Ive had it for a while. When it was all stock it got about 16 miles to the gallon. I have heavily modified the motor to gain alot of power. I have sunk nearly 6 grand in motor parts. Not nearly worth it when you can get a crate v8 for 3000-5500 new. I now get about 18 to 20 mpg normal granny driving. If i get into i get about 5 gallons per mile. YEAH!!?!??! lol but its fun owning a v6 truck that can whoop the panties of a corvette without even trying.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

fordzilla36832 said:


> LOL NYC roads. I live in the south, own a f150, drive the dog **** out of it and it has NO problems.
> 
> I dont care to even read this post. But get a domestic truck. If not you have to get the toyota. Let me clarify. The only "trucks" on this entire planet are made by Ford, Chevy, Dodge and Toyota.
> 
> ...


lol if your're going to make generalizations like that, then all fords and GM vehicles are unreliable and break down. who wants to spend $20-30,000 then have it break down and have to spend another $8000 on repairs in a few years? thats probably why ford and gm's resale value suck, because people know they'll have to pay even more for repairs on them.

the honda ridgeline is MORE THAN CAPABLE to tow bikes, as many as you can put on the bed and on hitches. Nobody is talking about throwing on 5000 of metal or sand on the bed, or towing trailers.


----------



## fordzilla36832 (Jul 21, 2009)

The resale value of ford and GM vehicles doesn't suck. What generalization did I make? Maybe you didn't read the sentence where I said my truck has never gave me any problems. Why $8000 in repairs. That seems a little large. 

While you are correct that the Honda Whimpline is quite capable of what the OP wants, you sir fall into your own "generalization" argument. Who wants to spend money on the crappy Whimpline when you can get a 'real' truck for around the same amount. Second of all your "who wants to spend $20-30,000 then have it break down" argument fails. Nobody would. What does that even mean. ANY vehicle is liable to breaking down. Who would spend $80,000 on a nice car to have it break down? Who would build a house for $500,000 to have a pipe freeze in year 2? Who would go get a job to perhaps get laid off or fired down the road? Your argument is stupid.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

> YEAH!!?!??! lol but its fun owning a v6 truck that can whoop the panties of a corvette without even trying.


I should start a debate about that comment.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

fordzilla36832 said:


> Big truck, little motor = bad gas mileage.


Agreed!

12 years ago I had a 92 Chevy 1500 4wd Work Truck. 4.3 liter V6 and an automatic pushing around a long bed 4x4 with 3.42 gears. Mileage wasn't too great. My dad then got a 98 K2500 with the Vortec 350. Physically the trucks were the same size (reg cab, long beds, 4wd, on ~32" tires). He had 90hp more than me, way more torque, and usually pulled 2-3 mpg better. 

I now have another 92 Chevy, a 2wd 3/4 ton with huge work boxes and a capper. Heavy duty everything (it's the heavier of the 3/4 tons offered that year, 8500 gvwr, 14 bolt rear end, 4L80E trans, etc). 350 and auto, I think it gets the same mpg my old truck got, yet has much more grunt to it (still dog slow by todays standards, but is rated to tow up to 10,000 lbs, just not quickly).


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

fordzilla36832 said:


> The resale value of ford and GM vehicles doesn't suck. What generalization did I make? Maybe you didn't read the sentence where I said my truck has never gave me any problems. Why $8000 in repairs. That seems a little large.
> 
> While you are correct that the Honda Whimpline is quite capable of what the OP wants, you sir fall into your own "generalization" argument. Who wants to spend money on the crappy Whimpline when you can get a 'real' truck for around the same amount. Second of all your "who wants to spend $20-30,000 then have it break down" argument fails. Nobody would. What does that even mean. ANY vehicle is liable to breaking down. Who would spend $80,000 on a nice car to have it break down? Who would build a house for $500,000 to have a pipe freeze in year 2? Who would go get a job to perhaps get laid off or fired down the road? Your argument is stupid.


aw don't cry, seems like i hurt your feelings

honda doesn't even make pickups, they've never made one in the past. they started to sell the ridgeline in 2005 (i think as a 2006 model?) and in 2006 the ridgeline won truck of the year. how the **** can ford and GM and chrysler (yea, w/e chrysler) let Honda do this? don't americans pwn in making trucks? What honda does know is how to make good reliable cars with engines that last forever. honda originated as an engine company.

dont cry tho, thank god i'm not in the market for a pickup truck, i'd hate to get opinions like yours


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> I've got a "pick-up" truck. I like it. Hauls.
> .......
> oh yeah, haha, just got me on the podium last week in Novice in an SCCA TSD Rally too! 3rd place in our first attempt! whoohoo, that was a blast!


Man, you had me. I had to look up that rally. I was thinking something like the Atlanta Snow Drift or Lake Superior Pro Rally, and was trying to figure out how in the heck you raced that thing!


----------



## fordzilla36832 (Jul 21, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> aw don't cry, seems like i hurt your feelings
> 
> honda doesn't even make pickups, they've never made one in the past. they started to sell the ridgeline in 2005 (i think as a 2006 model?) and in 2006 the ridgeline won truck of the year. how the **** can ford and GM and chrysler (yea, w/e chrysler) let Honda do this? don't americans pwn in making trucks? What honda does know is how to make good reliable cars with engines that last forever. honda originated as an engine company.
> 
> dont cry tho, thank god i'm not in the market for a pickup truck, i'd hate to get opinions like yours


I'm not crying. Your the one that has your panties in a wad. 
I give you my opinion, since having owned/been around trucks my whole life I felt that I could weigh in on the situation.

2 things i must say. My parents owned a 89 honda civic that was a pile of crap. Not generalizing that they all are, but theirs was. 
Other thing I must flame about is the tard statement that the Ridgeline won truck of the year. Who gives them the award? Probably a bunch of tards that don't know what the hell a pickup is/is supposed to do.We all know that means nothing.


----------



## tussery (Aug 15, 2009)

fordzilla36832 said:


> Other thing I must flame about is the tard statement that the Ridgeline won truck of the year.


It was probably given the award because it was a new interesting design that offered a more car like feel than other trucks. It seems to be a common trend now that to be a "truck" you have to have the most car like ride and most luxury features rather building a truck for what it is a tool.


----------



## fordzilla36832 (Jul 21, 2009)

tussery said:


> It was probably given the award because it was a new interesting design that offered a more car like feel than other trucks. It seems to be a common trend now that to be a "truck" you have to have the most car like ride and most luxury features rather building a truck for what it is a tool.


Agreed. If you notice most new trucks have more car like features, accessories, and other accommodations that aren't per say duty minded.


----------



## 23mjm (Oct 22, 2005)

wheelerfreak said:


> No idea what they're talking about? 95% of the time my diesel is not towing at max capacity so that is kind of irrelevant. For most people that don't tow houses or 40' fifth wheels a Honda Ridgeline would do fine. It would be easier to drive every day and generally be cheaper to operate, so if it fits the needs why hammer it? Most don't need the capacity of a 3/4 ton or larger diesel pickup, so a smaller pickup is a better overall fit.
> 
> One thing I have been lusting over for decades is the Aussie diesel Hilux p/u's, those would be an ideal truck for daily driving and mileage.


Then he should have said that a Ridgeline will do all that 95% people need. Not that a Ridgline will do 95% of what a diesel will do!!! Big difference and had you read and comprehended my whole post I even said the Ridgeline will work for most!!!!! :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I've got 170,000 salty winter, rough miles (I live on a series of ~4 miles of private unmaintained gravel road which are travelled daily) on my GMC truck up there, and maybe you can get a taste of how I drive it just from that one of those photos I posted, haha! I can post more. Same 5.3l LS-base motor and 4L60e trans it came off the line with.
Thing is my trusty side-kick.

I've owned Honda's in the past as well, and find this truck nothing below par (and even more aftermarket support). I knew the Domestic vs. Import argument would flare up in this thread, and I'm not trying to add fuel to the fire as I'm pretty biased either way, but seriously, if the Big Three have done anything right at all in the recent past, it's their Trucks. It was their bread and butter that they have kept rolling along all the while with all their hopes riding on while most of their passenger cars have fallen off the scale.


If you're looking at buying new, and worried about resale, I'd be looking at the Ford Raptor. Nothing but RAVE reviews on the thing, even from the most conservative reviewers out there! Even the US Border Patrol has a large number on order for work duty. Simply put, it is "The Baddest and Most Capable Truck ever produced", no doubt about it, whether you're a blue oval fan or not there's no denying.

If you're considering going with a unibody type vehicle like the Ridgeline, instead of an actual body on frame "Pick-up Truck" like your title states, you may also want to take a glance at the Subaru Baja.


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

This thread has lost its way and turned into a holy war-- cut it out, guys. There's really no reason to argue over what's a "real truck" and what isn't. It is counter productive and nobody is going to change anybody's minds. We're just detracting from the advice we're trying to give. What matters is that the vehicle will do what the guy wants.

Also-- while there is some truth to an underpowered engine hurting your gas mileage, it is only when the engine is *truly* underpowered for what you're trying to do. Hauling or towing large loads in a V6-- you'll likely see a spike in gas consumption that the larger engines won't have. For light (city/highway driving) use though, the EPA ratings are still an accurate baseline (which may still sometimes indicate the smaller engine is lower mileage).


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

yurtinus said:


> This thread has lost its way and turned into a holy war-- cut it out, guys. There's really no reason to argue over what's a "real truck" and what isn't. It is counter productive and nobody is going to change anybody's minds. We're just detracting from the advice we're trying to give. *What matters is that the vehicle will do what the guy wants.*


so in the end, the ridgeline fits the bill
-reliable honda heritage
-high resale value
-high quality interior
-drives like a car, and doesn't roll like a fat truck
-holds as many bikes and as much gear as you can throw on the bed or on the hitch
-brand that doesn't ask the government for money from their citizens and forces them to pay more taxes for it.


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

... You missed my point. The Ridgeline fits *your* bill and may meet all of your criteria, but you are not the original poster and these are not necessarily his requirements. I'm not going to get into a line by line counterpoint because that's just feeding the flames here-- but simply put, a *lot* of what you posted are opinions based on what you want. That's all fine and good, but there really is no wrong answer here.... Except maybe the Mitsubishi Raider...


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

yurtinus said:


> ... You missed my point. The Ridgeline fits *your* bill and may meet all of your criteria, but you are not the original poster and these are not necessarily his requirements. I'm not going to get into a line by line counterpoint because that's just feeding the flames here-- but simply put, a *lot* of what you posted are opinions based on what you want. That's all fine and good, but there really is no wrong answer here.... Except maybe the Mitsubishi Raider...


Lol that's funny! Isint that a face only a mother could love(the raider) and why can everyone in the world get a turbo diesel Tacoma but us in the USA? I just want to know ?BTW I own a 05 Tacoma prerunner 2.7 L and I get about 25-27 mpg. And my next truck is defanatly gonna be a ridgeline!


----------



## Hangingchads (Jun 30, 2009)

Bought a 04 Tacoma in 04 and never looked back. I love it but then again here in Hawaii you kind of need a truck. I went from a 8mpg big block V8 1988 Bronco to my Tacoma and get about 17mpg. That switch to me made my gas mileage seem really good!


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

i enjoy the back and forth "arguments" if that's what you call them- a lot of good points come out of it.

i wouldn't have known about the ridgeline not being a real truck- learning about the chasis and/or frame helps.



yurtinus said:


> ... You missed my point. The Ridgeline fits *your* bill and may meet all of your criteria, but you are not the original poster and these are not necessarily his requirements. I'm not going to get into a line by line counterpoint because that's just feeding the flames here-- but simply put, a *lot* of what you posted are opinions based on what you want. That's all fine and good, but there really is no wrong answer here.... Except maybe the Mitsubishi Raider...


the ridgeline does looks like it would fit my bill, but i don't know what the future holds for my needs. i like the idea of going the route of possibly a smaller truck like a tacoma or colorado but then it's not a ton more to go the route of a full size like a f150 or silverado and i'm getting a much bigger truck and i'm thinking much more capable, but am i over doing it? not sure.


----------



## daveydoo17 (Jan 10, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> aw don't cry, seems like i hurt your feelings
> 
> honda doesn't even make pickups, they've never made one in the past. they started to sell the ridgeline in 2005 (i think as a 2006 model?) and in 2006 the ridgeline won truck of the year. how the **** can ford and GM and chrysler (yea, w/e chrysler) let Honda do this? don't americans pwn in making trucks? What honda does know is how to make good reliable cars with engines that last forever. honda originated as an engine company.
> 
> dont cry tho, thank god i'm not in the market for a pickup truck, i'd hate to get opinions like yours


Honda engines will never last FOREVER. Honda reliable cars hmm check on line history of trans problems are common :madman: I did owned a Honda and replaced it after six months why more road noise than anything I owned. Handle like crap, but I like rear drive and never a fan of front drive. It was used and over 90,000 miles the chassis creeked and thumped over bumps. Trade it for wife Kia which was like the Honda, a good car that handle driving to work and back. Honda's engines like I said are great but not perfect. You are right about the history of Honda it did start as a engine company :thumbsup: Car of the year and truck of the year can be crap title. Look at what Honda was running against to win the title.


----------



## daveydoo17 (Jan 10, 2010)

Billy nice hardbody! Good choice of powertrain too. I also like the bike too.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

Eric Z said:


> i enjoy the back and forth "arguments" if that's what you call them- a lot of good points come out of it.
> 
> i wouldn't have known about the ridgeline not being a real truck- learning about the chasis and/or frame helps.
> 
> the ridgeline does looks like it would fit my bill, but i don't know what the future holds for my needs. i like the idea of going the route of possibly a smaller truck like a tacoma or colorado but then it's not a ton more to go the route of a full size like a f150 or silverado and i'm getting a much bigger truck and i'm thinking much more capable, but am i over doing it? not sure.


don't over-do yourself. by going to a bigger truck than you need you will be killing gas mileage and carrying extra weight.

stick with something reliable that will last you until you no longer need, then you can sell it and still get a lot of your money back


----------



## CameronFulks (Dec 2, 2009)

I have an '01 Chevy S-10 Ext. Cab myself. Works great for hauling just about all my toys. I'll get pictures up later. Once I get her all cleaned up.


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Blksocks, 

You said you had "70 45 lbs bags of mulch on the bed and 340+ bags on a trailer " using a 1/2 ton.

70 x 45 = 3150 lbs in the bed
340 x 45 = 15300 lbs on a trailer

umm... :skep:


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

Maybe he meant 34 in the trailer? And I don't think 70 bags would fit in the bed??

Anyway I dont have a pickup, but close. I have a 2000 Chevy Blazer because I people haul more than I stuff haul. And with the rear seats folded down i have a 6'6'' bed that is nice and toasty to sleep in/put stuff in

But I am kinda doubting my decision to get a Blazer over a 4 door S10, but its bought and paid for and im running it into the ground. Next time it will (hopefully) be a small pickup with a turbo diesel


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Mine is white though.


----------



## Bikeeveryday (Jan 10, 2005)

In my opinion, if it ain't a diesel, it ain't a truck.










there's a real truck.


----------



## tussery (Aug 15, 2009)

Bikeeveryday said:


> In my opinion, if it ain't a diesel, it ain't a truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my opinion you have a chrysler built around a good motor. Which in my opinion is unfortunate.
:thumbsup:


----------



## jahkneefive (Sep 8, 2009)

biggest thing with buying a truck is don't skimp. If you get the smaller cab/smaller engine you will regret it. Quad/crew cabs account for about 72% of all truck purchases in the last 5 years (excluding fleet/service purchases). My advise is get a v8 and get a quad or crew cab model. The choice there being what you'd use the bed for. the crew bed is about 6-8 inches shorter than a quad but gives you that back in interior room. While I wanted the interior room of a crew I NEEDED the extra length in the bed so I settled on a quad. I have a standard 2 car garage and mine is 1.5" too long to close the door. All in all I'll never go back to SUVs. I have the luxury of a suv/car and the capability of a work truck. Trucks have come a long way in creature comforts since the day of the bench seat. 

2010 Ram 1500 Quad 4x4 v8
15.8 city 17.8hwy (real numbers)
11-12ish when I'm towing my 5500lb boat.


----------



## Bikeeveryday (Jan 10, 2005)

*yea....*



tussery said:


> In my opinion you have a chrysler built around a good motor. Which in my opinion is unfortunate.
> :thumbsup:


true, but no other company puts a cummins in a pick up though, unless you get a ford f650.....


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

tussery said:


> In my opinion you have a chrysler built around a good motor. Which in my opinion is unfortunate.
> :thumbsup:


+1 LOL Much agreed!


----------



## tussery (Aug 15, 2009)

Bikeeveryday said:


> true, but no other company puts a cummins in a pick up though, unless you get a ford f650.....


Chrysler may not be putting them in a pickup. They canceled their contract with Cummins. Cummins was supposedly still in talks trying to get a new one signed.


----------



## wheelerfreak (Jul 3, 2007)

23mjm said:


> Then he should have said that a Ridgeline will do all that 95% people need. Not that a Ridgline will do 95% of what a diesel will do!!! Big difference and had you read and comprehended my whole post I even said the Ridgeline will work for most!!!!! :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


How will a Ridgleline not do 95% of what a diesel will do? Seriously, answer it. How will a Honda Ridgeline not do 95% of what a diesel will do? A diesel is not by definition a 3/4 ton or larger full size American p/u, it is an engine. And even at that, 95% of the time those pickups are not hauling max payload or GCWR, just the weight of the driver and maybe one passenger.

And this whole thread has become a huge hijack. Pickups are very useful and versatile, and a means for many to compare penis size.


----------



## Bikeeveryday (Jan 10, 2005)

*haha*

Dude are you serious? First off, a cummins turbo diesel, (I6 turbocharged) engine, makes something called torque, (600 ft/lbs STOCK) you will not get very much of that in a ridgeline. It can pull. It can get 25mpg highway (manual, small tires) It can average 15/17 city. It is a DIESEL. The engines can run for 1 million miles, and then some. And it's better for the environment - urea injection in the future, the current 6.7 liters feature a dpf, diesel particulate filter. It can beat a ridgeline in a race. Overall, diesel is the way to go. I will never drive a gas vehicle. Oh, and when we run out of fossil fuels, (if that isn't a myth) we can make bio diesel. Try putting that in the little honda ricer. Honda ridgelines make 247 ft/lbs of torque, which is nothing.

I'm just not a fan of little gas engines, they suck.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cummins_B_Series_engine

P.S.

I don't have a little bed, so I can actually fit things in the back of my truck.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds like you have penis issues.

The one thing you forget to mention is that the diesel option on a 2010 Dodge 2500 is $7600 USD....thats a lot of gasoline. And not many people are ever going to need 600 ft/lbs of torque, let alone 300.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bikeeveryday said:


> Dude are you serious? First off, a cummins turbo diesel, (I6 turbocharged) engine, makes something called torque, (600 ft/lbs STOCK) you will not get very much of that in a ridgeline. It can pull. It can get 25mpg highway (manual, small tires) It can average 15/17 city. It is a DIESEL. The engines can run for 1 million miles, and then some. And it's better for the environment - urea injection in the future, the current 6.7 liters feature a dpf, diesel particulate filter. It can beat a ridgeline in a race. Overall, diesel is the way to go. I will never drive a gas vehicle. Oh, and when we run out of fossil fuels, (if that isn't a myth) we can make bio diesel. Try putting that in the little honda ricer. Honda ridgelines make 247 ft/lbs of torque, which is nothing.
> 
> I'm just not a fan of little gas engines, they suck.
> 
> ...


honestly, nobody cares about that. you're not going to be carrying weight at the vehicle's max capacity, nor towing capacity, nor anything. you have a small penis.

if you cannot back up all your statements as facts, then your post must be discreditted as crap. find proof that every single cummings engine or w/e is guaranteed to last 1 million miles. and that they get 17/25 real world mpg, not under ideal circumstances, or under inflated EPA ratings which is "what the mfg says"

the ridgeline will do 95% of what any other pickup truck can do


----------



## Bikeeveryday (Jan 10, 2005)

*oh my god pull your heads out of your ....*

http://www.dieselpowermag.com/tech/0907dp_2001_dodge_ram_3500/index.html

you know nothing about cummins engines.

They are rated for a rebuild at 300k, then, it's up to you to see how much longer they will go.

Some people do tow things like construction equipment, that you need a diesel for.

Oh, and I can't back up the mileage statement 100% but cummins do get good mileage. It's all in the right foot, and the gearing/ tranny combination/ tire size. Believe me, 25mpg is completely possible.

Personally, I don't even think ridgelines are a truck.


----------



## Bikeeveryday (Jan 10, 2005)

skyliner1004 said:


> honestly, nobody cares about that. you're not going to be carrying weight at the vehicle's max capacity, nor towing capacity, nor anything. you have a small penis.
> 
> if you cannot back up all your statements as facts, then your post must be discreditted as crap. find proof that every single cummings engine or w/e is guaranteed to last 1 million miles. and that they get 17/25 real world mpg, not under ideal circumstances, or under inflated EPA ratings which is "what the mfg says"
> 
> the ridgeline will do 95% of what any other pickup truck can do


You don't even know how to spell the manufacture. It's CUMMINS there is no G on the end, just goes to show how much you know about VP44 injection pumps, holset turbo chargers, bosch piezoelectric injectors, grid heaters and anything cummins related. Face it, you're ignorant.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

This thread is worthless. I'm done reading about automobiles on a cycling website. Minds have narrowed waaay too far for my liking.


----------



## Bikeeveryday (Jan 10, 2005)

Wouldn't be worthless if people actually knew about diesel engines and weren't so close minded. Diesel>Gas.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Bikeeveryday said:


> Wouldn't be worthless if people actually knew about diesel engines and weren't so close minded. Diesel>Gas.


I don't see anyone here being closed minded about diesel vs gas. I see you spouting off about how great it is to have a heavy duty pickup and all the power it has in a thread where the question was about a pickup for hauling BICYCLES, possibly towing a small camper. That doesn't take 600 ft-lbs.

If your livelyhood depends on hauling heavy stuff, than yes, a big diesel truck is the way to go. But that doesn't mean everyone needs one.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

entertaining the say the least. wow. to each their own. yeah, some guys know more about trucks than others- big deal. 

the great great majorty of the folks don't need the dodge 2500 $45K+ truck. yeah, looks like a nice truck, but a smaller/less powerful truck can definitely do what most need. same thing as needing the 540hp on the shelby gt. but if you like fast cars, you like fast cars. you don't need one, you just want one.

crazy how the diesel is $7600 more- that's a nice 2700+ gallons of gas. i would never buy a dodge/chrysler anyway because of past horrible experiences with them.

thanks to all who helped point me in the right direction.


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll chime in my opinion on diesel vs gas...

I think anybody that sits around to listen will realize that to power a vehicle, diesel is a better fuel. It has more energy per unit mass. However, at least in the US, diesel is not available in a smaller light-duty truck (think Colorado/Tacoma sized). As far as I know there is no small diesel powered truck on the market (though there is one coming pretty soon-- Mihandra I think?). 

There is definitely close mindedness in the States about diesel, but it's more damaging to our selection of cars than trucks at the moment. Tides are turning though, we're seeing some change and at last some options!

Eric-- Good luck in your search, hopefully you got some useful information (y'know, gleaning between the holy war over big vs little, everybody vs Ridgeline, etc  ). Best advice I have is to keep your mind open and focus on what you want-- it really doesn't matter what other people think you should get.


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

My 2007 F150 XLT 4X4 is great. Best truck I've ever owned! Pictured is my FSR on a home made rack for the F150.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

yurtinus said:


> Eric-- Good luck in your search, hopefully you got some useful information (y'know, gleaning between the holy war over big vs little, everybody vs Ridgeline, etc  ). Best advice I have is to keep your mind open and focus on what you want-- it really doesn't matter what other people think you should get.


thanks, man! i did get some useful stuff between the bickering- actually a lot. i'll for sure keep my mind open- i'll just have to check out the legroom in the smaller trucks to see if i like the room.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

It gets the job done...


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Stupendous Man said:


> It gets the job done...
> 
> https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t25/TimD50/camper bike rack/loaded2.jpg


Cool setup for the bikes on the camper. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

---


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

drag_slick said:


> Hey Blksocks,
> 
> You said you had "70 45 lbs bags of mulch on the bed and 340+ bags on a trailer " using a 1/2 ton.
> 
> ...


04' 1500 z71 - 5.3L Engine
Std/Max. Payload (lb) 1756 / 1756
Std/Max. Towing (lb) 7500 / 8500

That's why I love my truck. I wont lie though... having to put 70 WET bags of 45lbs bags of mulch on the bed did scare me because the bed was inches from the rear tires and It bounced a whole lot at times while driving on the highway. As for the pulling of 340? I probably exaggerated a bit. I'm going to say close to 300 + ez - dump trailer weight. I know farmers here who have put their 1500HD, 2500HD, and 3500's through a lot more hell and here I am using a z71.

That's why I'm hell bent on the OP buying American because I have stories of guys with Tundras or Titans and couldn't even do what GMC, Chevy, Ford, and Dodge can do. V6 or V8 you will just be buy quality!

:thumbsup:


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Blksocks said:


> Gotta love hauling stuff that you hardly notice you're even hauling. 70 45 lbs bags of mulch on the bed and 340+ bags on a trailer ...wet mulch at that and you can't really tell the difference from hauling and not hauling!..................................
> 
> That's why I love my truck. I wont lie though... having to put 70 WET bags of 45lbs bags of mulch on the bed did scare me because the bed was inches from the rear tires and It bounced a whole lot at times while driving on the highway.


So which is it, you couldn't tell a difference loaded vs empty, or it was freighting because you were dangerously overloaded?

To me your advice becomes less credible when you boast about grossly overloading your vehicle while operating it on public roads. You can be ticketed for that, or worse, if you were to be involved in an accident you'd be SOL. Manufactures have payload and towing capacities for a reason, SAFETY. Right tool for the job, and a half ton pickup isn't the right tool for hauling a ton and a half of payload, or towing 7+ tons.

And if you do those things, and then brag about it on a public forum, be prepared to be told what an idiot you are.

Sorryt for taking this derailed post even further off track.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Eric Z said:


> i've never owned a pick-up truck, but like the idea of them. what do i need to know? i would like a 4-door extended cab 4x4. i'm open to any manufacturers and heard good things about the reliability of toyotas.
> 
> i don't know a lot about trucks other than i've been very pleased with the amount of leg room in some of the 4-door extended cab ones- only car where i didn't have to have my seat all the way back for me being 6'4. also, i know their mpg rating isn't very good.
> 
> ...


I had a PU (1986 Toyota 4x4) for about 10 years. I lived somewhere that I needed a very tough vehicle with clearance just to get in and out of (1 mile up a dirt road that was at times more like a fire trail) and also needed it for hauling stuff like firewood, pulling out other cars that got stuck, and sometimes for the carpentry business if the van was out. I really loved it for those years. Also, when driving on road trips out west, it was interesting to be able to take some of the backroads that required a bit of clearance.

That said, once I moved off of the mountain and was out of the building business, I did not really need it much, and in 2003 I got rid of it and have only missed the PU on a few rare occasions. If you need to haul big stuff on a somewhat regular basis, PU are very useful. I would still consider one as a 2nd vehicle in certain cases, but as an only vehicle I would need to live back on that fire road with a wood stove to own one as my only vehicle again.

A 4x4 PU with a 4-door cab and full length bed certainly IS a very versatile vehicle, but for me, Something like an Outback or CR-V just makes more sense, overall.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

adam728 said:


> So which is it, you couldn't tell a difference loaded vs empty, or it was freighting because you were dangerously overloaded?
> 
> To me your advice becomes less credible when you boast about grossly overloading your vehicle while operating it on public roads. You can be ticketed for that, or worse, if you were to be involved in an accident you'd be SOL. Manufactures have payload and towing capacities for a reason, SAFETY. Right tool for the job, and a half ton pickup isn't the right tool for hauling a ton and a half of payload, or towing 7+ tons.
> 
> ...


Why did you write a whiner post to something I had to do ONCE in order to get a job done. Sorry if I didn't obey the estimated limit just to get a job done and got it done right. Ooooh, you think just because the bed bounced some that it was hazardous to others? Sorry but it was not hazardous to others and passing state troopers waiting to give tickets was a breeze.

Since you are the hall monitor of towing capacities I will raise my right hand and say that I will not put my truck through abuse unless one of our WTs are busy. :thumbsup: And why should I care about what little terds like yourself write about what I do? I'm just going to read it and laugh then go to bed and wake up to another day.

Ty for your concern but the job got done and no accident happen. :madman:


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Blksocks said:


> Why did you write a whiner post to something I had to do ONCE in order to get a job done. Sorry if I didn't obey the estimated limit just to get a job done and got it done right. Ooooh, you think just because the bed bounced some that it was hazardous to others? Sorry but it was not hazardous to others and passing state troopers waiting to give tickets was a breeze.
> 
> Since you are the hall monitor of towing capacities I will raise my right hand and say that I will not put my truck through abuse unless one of our WTs are busy. :thumbsup: And why should I care about what little terds like yourself write about what I do? I'm just going to read it and laugh then go to bed and wake up to another day.
> 
> Ty for your concern but the job got done and no accident happen. :madman:


You are the one that said it scared you, was riding way low in the back, and bounced a lot driving down the freeway. From your claims you exceeded your payload by more than double, and towing capacity by easily the same. That *IS* an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## wesd (Apr 18, 2006)

Eric, what did you decide?

I've seen everyone talking about this or that truck but no one has asked you if it will be a daily driver or a second vehicle. This makes a huge difference. Big trucks make poor commuting vehicles (as do big SUVs). Poor city mileage and difficult to park in many places.

For me, I own a 1997 Chevy Silverado Ext cab 4x4 with a Vortec 5700. It's now a second car that gets driven 3-5k miles per year and constantly delivers 20 MPG on the highway. You can pick up these trucks for $5-7k today and they will pull and tow anything with the rest of them. I did use it for daily commuting for a couple years and I wouldn't do that again. The truck will only fit in my garage if I store the bike in the bed . 

I wouldn't consider buying a new truck of any make, the resale of trucks is down a lot in the past few years and there are lots of good buys on used ones from 2002-2005.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

i still have some time to decide so i'm in good shape, but i'm leaning toward a truck like tundra, f150, silverado, etc. my wife and i would have 2 cars and the truck would be one of them. my plan is to work from home (ideally when we move to co) so my car would be like the second/extra vehicle- regular commuting and city driving would be our hyundai elantra.

i think the ridgeline and smaller trucks mostly fit the bill, but the beds are small. a 5.5' bed won't even fit my bike standing up in the bed. like i mentioned in previous posts, it's important to have comfortable seating for 4 or 5. i thought i would have to go the route of a crewmax or similar, but learned that the extended cab models have as much legroom in the back as the smaller trucks like the canyon/colorado. i like the tundra because the extended cab is still a traditional 4-door. additionally, in the extended cab models, i can still get the standard bed size.

since it will still be a little while to buy, i can wait and look for some used deals out there- i have no issues buying a truck a few years old, or even older.

i've learned a lot.


----------



## wesd (Apr 18, 2006)

Eric - sounds like a good plan. If you plan to do any real towing, a BOF pickup is the way to go (avoid the Ridgeline). The Canyon/Colorado are almost the size of my truck. The extended cabs in the new FS trucks are very big and roomy, and as you noted, you still get a full bed in the back.

FYI: I saw a 2005 Silvy crew cab 4wd 5.3 V8 w/80k miles for 15k a few months ago. That's a great deal and these deals are getting much more common than they used to be. Fords are even cheaper in the used market. Expect to pay the fake "Toyota" premium for those trucks, and if it's an older model, be sure to check for frame rust. It's a huge issue on the Tundra's. 

With Ford, if you plan to do any towing, get the 5.4L. The 4.6L is anemic if you fully load it down with a popup, kids, bikes, etc. Ford is the most common truck and has resale values generally below the GM products but above the Dodge. 

GM - the 5.3L is the best engine of the bunch, it gets the same MPG as the 4.8L but with more HP. That said, the 4.8L is miles ahead of the Ford 4.6L and I wouldn't hesitate to pick up a 4.8L powered truck for the right deal. 

Dodge: Hemi is strong in the upper end, Dodge trucks seem to have lower resale value due to the "Chrysler" name, but the trucks are solid and should perform well. If you could move to a 2WD you could get a mid-2000s model for pocket change. 

Toyota - I don't know much about them but beware of frame rust.

Nissan - this truck will be discontinued in a few years but those who own them now swear by them, and the 5.4 is a powerful beast. Beware of gas mileage. 

As I stated earlier, there is now a truck glut and lots of good bargains to be had. Things to watch out for is towing abuse (including 5th wheel holes in the bed, body damage, lots of miles, etc. 

Just last week I stopped in a Chevy dealer to pick up something and they had a 2006 crew cab with "sport" wheels (i.e. modified by a city slicker), fully loaded, without a scratch in the bed or a scratch in the hitch. These are the kind of buy for the right deal.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

^ ^ thanks for the tips! i know what you mean about the 2wd and good deals, but i want 4x4 since it will be used in the winter months- especially when we're in co.

i doubt i'm going to be pulling anything more than a popup- i don't even own one of those now. it may even take a while for me to convert over to anything but car camping, but like the benefits of a camper. i like the benefits of the extended cabs and standard beds- perfect for me. i of course still need to drive all of these. i want them to be comfy even though i won't always be taking long road trips with them- probably moving out to co we'll drive it but when coming back to chicago, we'll drive our smaller car (at least that's what i'm thinking now).

i like your tips about seeing how "used" the truck actually is. i feel a little odd buying a truck with over 75k though.

thanks again.


----------



## wesd (Apr 18, 2006)

yeah man I hear ya, I do a lot of camping myself but can't justify having a popup.

One thing to consider is, if you're trying to save money, drop the mileage requirement. I see lots of nice trucks that are 7-10 years old with 100k miles that still have tons of life left in them. What I would be wary of is a 2-3 year old truck with 75-100k miles. They've been run hard. Two trucks ago I bought a Chevy with 146k miles and sold it at 166k. Current truck has 105k miles and runs great.

A well cared for GM truck should easily go 200k miles. Easy signs of abuse are beds, tailgates, dents and dings, frame rust, 5th wheel goosenecks, and conditions of seats, especially the GM leather on the driver seat. The exhaust system on any recent truck should last the life of the vehicle, and a replacement should bring concern.


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

Blksocks said:


> Never settle for a 2 WD truck. :nono:


not everybody _needs_ 4wd. if you get 4wd and never use it you still have to maintain it. so if you don't need 4wd then don't get 4wd.
i used to sell cars and it would always piss me off when soccer moms wanted 4wd just cause they want 4wd.

the only truck i've had was a 70 chevy c10. sold the truck right before our daughter was born. i really miss that truck.
gonna be buying a 95-04 tacoma in february hopefully. we don't need a big truck or 4wd.
however we will be looking for 4wd over 2wd just cause we would use it every now and then.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

Eric Z said:


> ^ ^ thanks for the tips! i know what you mean about the 2wd and good deals, but i want 4x4 since it will be used in the winter months- especially when we're in co.
> 
> *i doubt i'm going to be pulling anything more than a popup- i don't even own one of those now*. it may even take a while for me to convert over to anything but car camping, but like the benefits of a camper. i like the benefits of the extended cabs and standard beds- perfect for me. i of course still need to drive all of these. i want them to be comfy even though i won't always be taking long road trips with them- probably moving out to co we'll drive it but when coming back to chicago, we'll drive our smaller car (at least that's what i'm thinking now).
> 
> ...


make sure you don't "overbuy" many people buy more car than they will EVER need. Such as those with SUV's that are only used to get around town that a station wagon/minivan can do. or those that buy large SUV's and carry nothing more than a bike or two that my CR-V can carry.

I'm very sure a ridgeline can carry what you're demanding. In doing so, you're making a smarter purchase by getting more car than your money in the long run. Honda's have THE HIGHEST resale value of any car manf on the market. if/when you decide to sell it, you will get MUCH more than any domestic truck is worth, which is very little. Honda engines will also last much longer than those of GM/Fords. People telling you there personal stories here are nothing more than single instances out of millions. look on the larger picture; which cars are known for their reliability and fuel efficiency <~ do you care about that?) Honda's reputation doesn't just exist because 1 person had a good experience with it. i'm on my 5th Honda within my immediate family, guess why? each one has lasted 10+ years 200k+miles on barely any maintenance (such as those scheduled.)


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

^^ sky, you bring up good points, but the price difference isn't that much different between the ridgeline and the extended cab tundra- ridgeline may have more options and even drive like a car- not sure if care about that. i also like the bigger bed so my bikes would actually fit in it. i guess i could get the tailgate extender. regardless, i'll take a look at all my options.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

micycle mike said:


> if you get 4wd and never use it you still have to maintain it.


how is maintaining a 4wd different than a 2wd? not being a smart azz; i really don't know. thanks. ez


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

Eric Z said:


> how is maintaining a 4wd different than a 2wd? not being a smart azz; i really don't know. thanks. ez


you need to do fluid changes on the front diff and the transfer case, there is also 2 drive shafts instead of one. depending on the shafts you need to lube them.

even if you don't use the 4wd you still need to do the fluid changes with routine maintenance.
last place i worked at charged $25 to drain and fill the transfer case and $25 to drain and fill the front diff. that's an extra $50 for something you never use. (if you never use it)
i can tell by what you are saying that you need 4wd, but a lot of people just want 4wd cause it's cool, but they don't realize it's costing you mpg and maintenance costs


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks, mike. good to know about the extra maintenance- didn't know that. i think i would use it- they key is when we move. i would even use it here in the chicago area but not nearly as much since i can get by with my regular cars. i do think it's funny about people who get 4wd and barely use or some i know don't even know how to use it.


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

Eric Z said:


> thanks, mike. good to know about the extra maintenance- didn't know that.


no problem man.
good luck finding a truck, make sure you test drive all of the trucks you are thinking about buying.
a lot of people buy the first car they test drive. 
it also helps to bring a friend (not wife) with you to help point out the things that suck about each one.
the things you are gonna notice after 2 weeks of driving it.
when i sold cars and i had someone looking at 2 or more different vehicles i always had them make a list of things they liked about each car and things they disliked about each car. 
you should also make a list of things you _need_ to have and things you _want_ to have.
when you get caught up in the moment of buying a car, needs and wants blur together and cause problems. i recommend bringing your bike too and making sure it fits in the bed good. a few inches too short will suck if you didn't realize it before you bought it.


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

Eric Z said:


> i'm leaning toward a truck like tundra, f150, silverado, etc.
> 
> like i mentioned in previous posts, it's important to have comfortable seating for 4 or 5. i thought i would have to go the route of a crewmax or similar, but learned that the extended cab models have as much legroom in the back as the smaller trucks


The Tundra extended cab back row isn't very comfortable for a full grown adult. The seating is too upright and very short on leg room.

I've driven the newer f150 crew cab, it had more room in the back row than my mini van and both of the SUVs I've owned. Very nice truck.

I've spent time in the Hemi powered Dodge 1500 quad cab and like that truck as well.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

Loudpawlz said:


> The Tundra extended cab back row isn't very comfortable for a full grown adult. The seating is too upright and very short on leg room.
> 
> I've driven the newer f150 crew cab, it had more room in the back row than my mini van and both of the SUVs I've owned. Very nice truck.
> 
> I've spent time in the Hemi powered Dodge 1500 quad cab and like that truck as well.


well that blows, but good to know of course. i'm sure i would have found the same thing when checking all of these out. i have to make a decision of how i would like to use this truck. many cars i've sit in are horrible in the back seat for me- with the exception of my lesabre. the thing i don't like about the full 4 door crew cabs, etc is they usually only have the 5.5' bed and they are more expensive. i guess i could always get the bed extender and use that. we'll see.

thanks for the info!


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

micycle mike said:


> no problem man.
> good luck finding a truck, make sure you test drive all of the trucks you are thinking about buying.
> a lot of people buy the first car they test drive.
> it also helps to bring a friend (not wife) with you to help point out the things that suck about each one.
> ...


yeah, for sure i check into everything a lot. my wife makes fun of me because i comparison shop so much and take forever to make a decision. for sure i'm going to make that need/want list you mention. as i mentioned before, the shorter beds aren't going to be good for bikes unless i get the extender thing.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

Maybe instead of a bed extender check out this for hauling your bike. Suction cups mount to the rear window of the cab, remove the front wheel and hook it up.

http://www.seasucker.com/landing_sep09/SS_BikeRackCatalogWEB.pdf

Makes me wish for a pickup, that sure looks slick if you have a short bed


----------



## tussery (Aug 15, 2009)

I use rocky mounts in my Tacoma they mount to the factory bed rail with the front wheel removed and my bike in the mount I still have 3-4" from the rear wheel to tailgate in the 60" bed. Not that I am pushing a Tacoma but you may want to check out the long bed 4 door with the 73" bed.


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

adam728 said:


> You are the one that said it scared you, was riding way low in the back, and bounced a lot driving down the freeway. From your claims you exceeded your payload by more than double, and towing capacity by easily the same. That *IS* an accident waiting to happen.


That much weight with probably P rated tires and no trailer brakes as well?

I just have a hard time believing it.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

I've had a 96' Ranger for the past 10 years and its been a great truck. No major major issues, just usual maintenance. I've never taken it into the shop for a repair or maintenance work. I've don't everything myself, including replacing the timing belt at 100k as recommended. The Ranger obviously doesn't fit what you are looking for, but wanted to point out that a domestic can be reliable, easy to work on, and cheap to maintain. They are discontinuing the Ranger in 2011 and bring a new mid size truck in to replace it. It will come in a quad cab and have different engine choices (hopefully a turbo diesel!).

My friend has a 09' Frontier and loves it. Its a quad cab 4x4 with the short bed. He uses it to pull a 18' Triton boat, haul firewood, deer hunting, and general offroad use. It is a very capable truck, lots of leg room (I'm 6'6" and fit in the front or back). The 260hp motor is powerful and runs smooth. He uses a DIY hitch mount to haul bikes and extra gear.

You can always use the bed extender if you need to stand the bikes in the back, but he likes to use the hitch mount because its easier to load and unload rather than lift them into the back of the truck and secure the bike down (while trying not to scratch the paint)








.


----------



## Fenech627 (Jun 16, 2008)

I gotta whore mine out a little:

1999 Ford Ranger XLT 2wd

Stock:









After lift and tires:



















I love my truck. The 3.0's in these are workhorses but not performance ready to say the least. Rangers are dependable trucks and will last a while if you take care of them.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

Fenech627 said:


> I gotta whore mine out a little:
> 
> 1999 Ford Ranger XLT 2wd
> 
> ...


Nice truck, love the dune picture. As for performance, I'm getting parts together for a 2.3 turbo motor swap. Forged pistons into a stock 2.3 block, 42lb injectors, 90mm MAF, Holset HX35 turbo, SCT tuner, ect. Shooting for 300+ rwhp and 12 sec 1/4.

https://www.turborangerforums.com/index.php

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Driving a 2wd in sand is asking for trouble!!
You lose your momentum and your looking at trouble if youre alone, or a beer stop and a laugh if you're not lol.

Good looking truck nonetheless


----------



## FastZR1 (Aug 10, 2008)

I just unloaded my diesel F-250 for a new F-150. I had sold the race cars and trailers so I had no need for the big truck. This new truck rides like a car though. Not really a bad thing I guess. I couldn't live without a truck for all the chores and stuff I use it for.

















This is what I gave up.


----------



## Fenech627 (Jun 16, 2008)

> Driving a 2wd in sand is asking for trouble!!
> You lose your momentum and your looking at trouble if youre alone, or a beer stop and a laugh if you're not lol.


Ha ha ya took me a little to get used to it. Got stuck a few times but airing down to about 7psi and having a l/s 4.56 rear end helped. After learning the ropes I made it up the hills ok but that was in 2nd and totally flooring it. My trans did not like me.

GearHead I see a drop in your future!!!!!!

Check out www.ranger-forums.com- Great site with a lot of knowledge.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

Fenech627 said:


> Ha ha ya took me a little to get used to it. Got stuck a few times but airing down to about 7psi and having a l/s 4.56 rear end helped. After learning the ropes I made it up the hills ok but that was in 2nd and totally flooring it. My trans did not like me.
> 
> GearHead I see a drop in your future!!!!!!
> 
> Check out www.ranger-forums.com- Great site with a lot of knowledge.


I've been on www.rangerpowersports.com since 2001 but they have been having server issues for a long time so I don't get on there much anymore. Thanks for the link, that will give me something new to look at. I have a 3/4 DJM drop right now, don't really want to go much lower since its my daily driver. I'm pretty happy with the handling and ride. My next upgrade is a 8.8, 3.73 LS (w/ disc) axle out of an explorer. Figured the turbo motor would destroy my 7.5 open differential.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

fastzr1, is that a 5.5' bed? not sure if they have bigger beds with the full 4-door version. i would want a longer bed, but not sure how much of a hassle it would be to fit it anywhere.

nice looking truck! if you don't mind me asking, what do they run? how much below msrp are you able to get these for nowadays?

thanks. ez


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I have had a pickup for most of the past 25 years (1982 Mazda, 1994 Fort F-150, 1992 Toyota), and have a hard time imagining not having one available for hauling or chores. That said, my current truck, the '92 Toyota, is not my only vehicle and spends much of its time sitting. I have been pleased with the reliability of it, and the 29 mpg in the city is hard to argue with (2wd, std trans).


----------



## FastZR1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Eric Z said:


> fastzr1, is that a 5.5' bed? not sure if they have bigger beds with the full 4-door version. i would want a longer bed, but not sure how much of a hassle it would be to fit it anywhere.
> 
> nice looking truck! if you don't mind me asking, what do they run? how much below msrp are you able to get these for nowadays?
> 
> thanks. ez


Yea 5.5' bed. I had to have another crewcab so the option was 5.5' bed. The extended cabs get the 6.5' bed. I hope I don't regret the decision with the smaller bed. Also had to have 4WD because I need it for getting my boat out of some ramps in the area. I didn't want 20" wheels, but once again, they all had 20" wheels. They look good, but I need to start saving for tires now.

These F-150s are expensive. The dealer had about 20 on the lot and I only looked at the crewcab (ford calls it Supercrew) and none were under $42K MSRP. I picked this one and got it for $500 over invoice. I also got $4K in rebates and $500 more for military so I think I got a fair deal. The dealer here in town is selling these F-150s like hot cakes. In the 4 days I was negotiating the deal on mine, they sold five F-150s. That seems like a lot to me.


----------



## 4zilch (Jan 12, 2010)

First I'll respond to the original question, which seems to have been lost in the truck vs. no-truck and the I know more about diesels than you do debates.

The type of truck really depends on what you plan on doing with it. A single person with their only real intention of hauling is nothing more than a mtn bike a light pick-up will do just fine (Colorado/Ranger/Dakota). If you've got a family, you'll probably want a ext. cab fullsize truck. Much more room, and a lot of models are almost SUV-like in the amount of room in the back seat. 

The poster above pretty much nailed it on the engines.

GM 5.3 is probably the best all around engine of the bunch in terms of a balance between fuel economy and power. The 4.8L isn't a bad engine either and can save you a bit of money. I'd recommend driving both of them.

The 5.4 is the only way to go in the Ford. The other engine is a dog.

The Hemi is a great engine. Great power and torque. Terrible fuel economy.

Your needs probably don't require the need of a diesel pick-up truck. They're going to be more expensive than a comparable gas powered truck. However, the engine will last longer (250k-300k before overhaul and probably longer depending on how much it's been worked and maintained). They also hold their resale value much better than a gas truck. It's not uncommon to see a 200k mile diesel truck in descent shape selling for $10k or more.

4x4 vs. 2x4 - If you're in a winter climate 4x4. I don't care if it costs a little more to maintain ($50 per year?) and costs you a couple of mpg. The one time you engage 4 wheel drive in the snow it's worth its weight in gold.  And any extra expense makes up for not having the call a wrecker to pull your 2x4 out of the ditch. I drove 2wd trucks for a long time and getting stuck in only 6" of snow sucks.

Personally, I drive a 1 ton Dodge pick-up w/ a Cummins. Do I need that much truck for what I do with it? No way, the most I tow with it is a motorcycle and trailer. However, I work for Cummins and want to support the product, it's a cool truck, and the main reason is.... BECAUSE I CAN.

In the end, test drive them all and buy what you like. I say stick to the fullsize trucks, everyone I've ever known who's driven one of the small trucks either wish they had a fullsize, or went out and bought one after they drove one (myself included).

Good luck with your search.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I've had a bunch of trucks, mostly Toyota Tacoma 4x4's, very dependable & eventually very rusty! I am sorry to see the "little" trucks getting bigger, the new Tacomas are like an old full-size now. I prefer the visibilty, gas mileage & ease of loading of something smaller. For any truck, so nice to just throw a bike in the bed & go!

If you have one of those mini bed trucks & your bike doesn't fit in, consider the method where you carpet the tailgate (outside too) & just hook the whole front wheel & fork over the tailgate (with bike facing rear of truck).


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

4zilch said:


> First I'll respond to the original question, which seems to have been lost in the truck vs. no-truck and the I know more about diesels than you do debates.
> 
> The type of truck really depends on what you plan on doing with it. A single person with their only real intention of hauling is nothing more than a mtn bike a light pick-up will do just fine (Colorado/Ranger/Dakota). If you've got a family, you'll probably want a ext. cab fullsize truck. Much more room, and a lot of models are almost SUV-like in the amount of room in the back seat.
> 
> ...


well said. thanks, man! i think i am going to focus on a full size with a crew cab or whatever others call it. i would just need to get creative to be able to fit my bikes in back of a 5.5' bed, or just take the front wheels off and hook it up that way. for whatever reason, i think about getting a truck and i'm getting it for the space so why would i have to take anything off to haul my bikes. i would like them to stand in some type of rack with wheels on- this way i can fit my other stuff in the bed as well (camping gear, supplies in totes, etc).


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

yurtinus said:


> I'll chime in my opinion on diesel vs gas...
> 
> *I think anybody that sits around to listen will realize that to power a vehicle, diesel is a better fuel. It has more energy per unit mass. *However, at least in the US, diesel is not available in a smaller light-duty truck (think Colorado/Tacoma sized). As far as I know there is no small diesel powered truck on the market (though there is one coming pretty soon-- Mihandra I think?).
> 
> ...


can u show me how this is? i'd like to know why


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

skyliner1004 said:


> can u show me how this is? i'd like to know why


I just looked up the energy content of different fuels, and diesel/heating oil has about 11% more joules per unit volume than gasoline.

However, I don't agree that this fact _alone _makes a better fuel.

That said, I do wish there were more diesels out there to choose from for cars and smaller trucks. I owned a diesel VW pickup (`81), and I that tiny 1.5L diesel could pull a lot of weight (way more than the chassis was designed for), and got mileage in the low 40's. Slow as molasses, though. I think an old VW bus was the only vehicle I have driven that was slower. A friend of mine had one of those VW Golf Diesels that got 53mpg, and while I would not call it fast, it was not particularly slow either (manual).


----------



## BATMANs (Feb 19, 2007)

N10S said:


> ........I have a 1991 GMC Syclone that handles the bike hauling for me 95% of the time for me. Very convenient and if I keep my foot out of it and drive sensibly I get around 19-21 mpg even with the AWD drivetrain....


Good lord!!!!

I wonder if anyone on this thread even know what that thing really is.....\

Trucks are better than cars and SUV for bike transport since it's easy to get the bike in and out while offering crash protection. Most people don't think about this, but from what I have heard, car insurance coverage don't cover bikes (i.e. - if your bike rack in the back gets rear ended with the bike).

This was my transport:


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

BATMANs said:


> Good lord!!!!
> 
> I wonder if anyone on this thread even know what that thing really is.....\
> 
> ...


yes, but who is going to buy a vehicle ONLY for transporting bikes? If people are not going to be driving these vehicles at any other time, then fine they serve their purpose better than cars, but when u drive a truck without a loaded bed it is a waste of gas

and not everyone has $1000+ bikes, i'd say more than 50% of this forum have bikes <$1000. Would you rather have your bike totaled by a rear end collision?? or your bumper/frame (of car) totaled by a rear end collision? i was quoted by a body shop to have a bumper replaced (oem bumper) for $700. so its kind of a wash.

if you're going to be rear ended, prepare to either lose ur bike or ur bumper


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> yes, but who is going to buy a vehicle ONLY for transporting bikes? If people are not going to be driving these vehicles at any other time, then fine they serve their purpose better than cars, but when u drive a truck without a loaded bed it is a waste of gas
> 
> and not everyone has $1000+ bikes, i'd say more than 50% of this forum have bikes <$1000. Would you rather have your bike totaled by a rear end collision?? or your bumper/frame (of car) totaled by a rear end collision? i was quoted by a body shop to have a bumper replaced (oem bumper) for $700. so its kind of a wash.
> 
> if you're going to be rear ended, prepare to either lose ur bike or ur bumper


a bike on the trunk of your car will damage the car if you are rear ended.
don't think that just the bikes will be damaged and the car will look like new.

i'd rather have my bumper damaged than my bike and bumper damaged.
for a few reasons.
car insurance will cover the bumper since you were rear ended then you most likely won't pay anything. infact if your car does not have a lien holder then the insurance company will cut you a check for $700 (your example)
you run down to your local pick a part and pick up a bumper for $50.
you just made $650.
depending on the kind of car you have it might be a little more for a bumper, but that is how much i paid to replace my neighbors 08 honda accord bumper 3 months ago when she got rear ended. the check she got was for $1300, for the bumper, muffler and one tail light. i paid $100 for all 3 of those things at a junkyard in san diego. she gave me $200 to slap it all on.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

BATMANs said:


> Good lord!!!!
> 
> I wonder if anyone on this thread even know what that thing really is.....\
> 
> ...


My car with the rear rack is way easier to load/unload bikes than what you are showing there as I don't need to take the front wheel off.

Whether your insurance covers the bikes on the rear is not very relevant since if you get rear ended it is the other guy's fault and financial responsibility. Besides, basing vehicle decisions on what happens to the bike when you get in a accident is a little silly, IMO.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

micycle mike said:


> a bike on the trunk of your car will damage the car if you are rear ended.
> don't think that just the bikes will be damaged and the car will look like new.
> 
> i'd rather have my bumper damaged than my bike and bumper damaged.
> ...


If you get rear ended, the person hitting you will be responsible for the bikes.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Dual cab Navara here. (it's called a Frontier in the US). Diesel engine is good on juice too.


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

kapusta said:


> If you get rear ended, the person hitting you will be responsible for the bikes.


i didn't say they wouldn't be.
i said they would be responsible for the car damage, the guy i quoted seemed concerned about spending money to fix his car after he got rear ended


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

micycle mike said:


> a bike on the trunk of your car will damage the car if you are rear ended.
> don't think that just the bikes will be damaged and the car will look like new.
> 
> i'd rather have my bumper damaged than my bike and bumper damaged.
> ...


after getting your bumper fixed on repairs, do you expect your insurance to stay the same? it may (or may not) but if it does stay the same, count that as 1 strike on your records. How many until you get a raise in insurance that will easily total the price of a bumper?

your single example about finding a beautiful bumper that will match a car for $50 is not good, you can say you found one for $5 on the corner. Lets face reality and fix cars with new parts since used is too hard to control for.

your example about fixing the bumper + tail light + muffler for $100 is also bad and not relavent since that is not the real price that anyone can get. You can also say you got all those things for free since someone had them around.

in reality: a $800 bike in a rear end, or $600-700 in fixing a rear bumper. you do "save" an estimated $100, but you will have to take the time and gas and energy to go to the auto shop and get it fixed, which will be some hours without the car + a losing a free day in people's busy lifestyle. up to you dog

lets also talk about your example of a rear collision of the car crashing not into the bikes about ~3 feet behind your car, but running into those and still hitting the bumper, hence you get bike + bumper damage, then you get $800 bike + $800 bumper repair. This says that the car behind you will go about 3-4 feet beyond the point of impact (bikes.) Now, lets say that same car in the same accident hits you and goes 3-4 feet beyond the point of impact (bumper), you think u only got $1600 of damage? gotta be an idiot to think that...

okay if the person doing the colliding is at 100% fault and that there is no problem getting her to pay all the damages, then we have no argument here. She will pay for anything no matter the value.

so in the end, while those with more expensive bikes may not be able to follow this (they are in the minority) Being rear ended with bikes is about the same as being rear ended without them.


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

you will not get msrp price on your bike if it is damaged, just like when they total out your car you will not get enough to buy a new one. you will get what your bike is worth.

the bike will not slow down the momentum of the vehicle in the crash. so the car will not go 3-4 feet further if the bikes are not there. if you don't understand this then you are a moron.
i've never seen some one's insurance rate go up after they were rear ended, i'm not saying it can't or doesn't happen, but in my life i've never seen or heard it.

and yes you are correct. you can't get those 3 parts for that price. i spend a lot of money at that junkyard and i get treated as family there. you would pay more for the tail light then i did for all of that stuff.
however you wil spend a lot less buying used than going to a bodyshop and having them put a used bumper on your car for you. the amount you save you can toss in your pocket

so yes if you are rear ended then the other person is gonna pay for it, unless they are uninsured, but i don't want to go there.

if you have a 1 year old $500 bike you are only gonna get $300 for it cause that is the actual market price on your bike. take a look at craigslist. they don't have to buy you a new bike, they can buy you a 1 year old bike.

HOWEVER i agree with you that not putting your bikes on the trunk or on the roof cause you are afraid of car crash damage or even pulling into your garage with the bike on top is dumb.
buying a truck solely cause you want to toss the bikes in the back is not dumb. unless the only time you will use the truck is to carry your bikes to the trail. (needing a truck to get to the trail is exempt from the last line)


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> Would you rather have your *bike totaled *by a rear end collision?? *or* your *bumper/frame *(of car) totaled by a rear end collision? i was quoted by a body shop to have a bumper replaced (oem bumper) for $700. so its kind of a wash.
> 
> if you're going to be rear ended, prepare to either* lose ur bike or ur bumper*


btw this is why i quoted you and replied to this thread.
you made it sound like the bikes were going to protect your bumper and that is not true

if your last line just said this "lose your bike or your bike and bumper" then i wouldn't even have quoted you


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

So far off topic now I almost forgot what this thread was about before it loaded.

Man I've gotta ask, are you guys serious? Look at what you're writing here in this thread.... You're just nitpicking absolutely irrelevant and pointless arguments here, what is your problem? Give it a break, you win, you win it all.


And yeah, N10S, that's a nice specimen of the Syclone. My uncle still has a Typhoon sitting in his garage since he purchased new. He still has all the magazines, road & track and whatnot where they put it up against the Ferrari Testarossa of the same year and it beat it in quite a few categories! Good stuff!


Just curious, for those here who do use their Pick-up trucks for transporting bikes or shuttling, do any of you others use the Dakine pad for the tailgate? I've got one and gotta say, it works GREAT, I'd highly recommend one!


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

micycle mike said:


> you will not get msrp price on your bike if it is damaged, just like when they total out your car you will not get enough to buy a new one. you will get what your bike is worth.
> 
> the bike will not slow down the momentum of the vehicle in the crash. so the car will not go 3-4 feet further if the bikes are not there. if you don't understand this then you are a moron.
> i've never seen some one's insurance rate go up after they were rear ended, i'm not saying it can't or doesn't happen, but in my life i've never seen or heard it.
> ...


ok lets just drop the part about paying for the bike or the bumper. i'd equally not want either to get hit.

buying a truck (lets say u buy a used, medium quality $15000 truck) that you can use for the life of the bike. this truck is used ONLY to carry the bike around. not for any other use. Thats an awful lot of money. i just wouldn't buy a truck for the sole use of carrying a bike. Think of it as, put a trailer hitch + rack on your car and put the bikes on it. if u get rear ended, so be it, you save $15000 and u can buy 15x $1000 bikes.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! A Syclone. Love those trucks. A co-worker of mine has a Typhoon. I raced one once in my Mustang several years ago. Handed me my ass. I was thoroughly impressed.

Here is my ride. 2007 Silverado LTZ Z71 Crew Cab with the 5.3.










When purchasing the full size Chevy/GMC trucks, just get the 5.3 with 3.73. If you get the 3.42's you will be wanting more when towing of fully loaded.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

micycle mike said:


> you will not get msrp price on your bike if it is damaged, just like when they total out your car you will not get enough to buy a new one. you will get what your bike is worth.


I'm not so sure about that. When my car got broken into and my stereo stolen (several times, actually), I got a new stereo, not the value of the old one used. I know for a fact (I asked) that if my bikes are stolen off the car or damaged in an accident that my insurance company will reimburse based on what it costs to replace it, not the resale value of the bike.

Anyway, this is way off topic, and is in no way going to effect whether or not I put my bike on the back of the car.


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> u can buy 15x $1000 bikes.


not me, my wife would kill me if i paid $1000 for a bike.
my car cost that much and the 3 cars before that cost $1200 combined.

but yeah i agree


----------



## BATMANs (Feb 19, 2007)

kapusta said:


> If you get rear ended, the person hitting you will be responsible for the bikes.


True, but most people don't have $$$$ (esp. in this economy) to pay for some expensive bikes outta their pocket if insurance is exceeded (alot of people get the bare minimum liability), or even worse, if they are not insured.

For those of you that rent, I understand that a simple renter's insurance will cover bikes damaged or stolen in transport.

Check with ur insurance provider for details and confirmation.....


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I got this about a month ago. Its a 2002 with 37,000 miles.
The day I bought it-Before









Today after the 1.5" body lift and turning up the torsioni bars-After


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

Sweet, good call on removing the brush guard, I'm Not a huge fan of them.


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

jahkneefive said:


> 2010 Ram 1500 Quad 4x4 v8
> 15.8 city 17.8hwy (real numbers)
> 11-12ish when I'm towing my 5500lb boat.


Do you have the Hemi or the Smaller V8?

My '06 5.7 gets 14 Highway, and 11 city with a Superchips 93 octane tune and AeroTurbine Muffler. I would say my driving habits are... "normal," but I do get on it occasionally.


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

since we are on the subject of trucks. does anyone know when the tacoma switched to drive by wire?
i'm gonna be buying one soon and want to make sure i don't get drive by wire.
i'm looking at 95-04 so i think i'll be safe, but i can't find when they started drive by wire.

toyota is doing another recall for the "gas pedals that are too long" (drive by wire issue)


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

Eric Z,
If you only plan on towing a popup, and don't need a bed for hauling dirt, wood, ect., I would think you might be happy with an AWD car with the appropriate towing capacity. Something like a Subaru Outback, Honda Element, ect. I have had various cars, SUVs, and trucks as my primary vehicle, and I've always found that having the cargo area accessible from the front seats is more convenient than having to go around to the back. In general cars will be more comfortable and have a better ride, though from what I have heard a lot of new trucks have improved in that department in the last few years.
Currently I have a '96 Subaru Outback that I drive daily, and a '96 Ford F250 4X4 diesel extended cab that I only drive when I need to haul something heavy. The Subaru rides way better than the Ford, is much more useful in the snow and other light off-road situations, and gets almost 30 mpg instead of almost 20. But, the Ford will "pull a house down" if I need it to.
If you only occasionally actually NEED a truck (ie. for a heavy trailer or heavy hauling in the bed) I would go with some sort of more car-like vehicle, and borrow or rent a truck when you need it.
Andy


----------



## Bikeeveryday (Jan 10, 2005)

4zilch said:


> First I'll respond to the original question, which seems to have been lost in the truck vs. no-truck and the I know more about diesels than you do debates.
> 
> The type of truck really depends on what you plan on doing with it. A single person with their only real intention of hauling is nothing more than a mtn bike a light pick-up will do just fine (Colorado/Ranger/Dakota). If you've got a family, you'll probably want a ext. cab fullsize truck. Much more room, and a lot of models are almost SUV-like in the amount of room in the back seat.
> 
> ...


CUMMINS POWER YES!


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

Andy FitzGibbon said:


> Eric Z,
> If you only plan on towing a popup, and don't need a bed for hauling dirt, wood, ect., I would think you might be happy with an AWD car with the appropriate towing capacity. Something like a Subaru Outback, Honda Element, ect. I have had various cars, SUVs, and trucks as my primary vehicle, and I've always found that having the cargo area accessible from the front seats is more convenient than having to go around to the back. In general cars will be more comfortable and have a better ride, though from what I have heard a lot of new trucks have improved in that department in the last few years.
> Currently I have a '96 Subaru Outback that I drive daily, and a '96 Ford F250 4X4 diesel extended cab that I only drive when I need to haul something heavy. The Subaru rides way better than the Ford, is much more useful in the snow and other light off-road situations, and gets almost 30 mpg instead of almost 20. But, the Ford will "pull a house down" if I need it to.
> If you only occasionally actually NEED a truck (ie. for a heavy trailer or heavy hauling in the bed) I would go with some sort of more car-like vehicle, and borrow or rent a truck when you need it.
> Andy


thanks, andy- i've been thinking about going that route- not sure though. i wouldn't be hauling stuff frequently, but really like the flexibility of having the truck so i could do that. i also am not a big fan of the limited storage in a car- i really like the idea of throwing my bikes and camping gear (clean or dirty) in the bed of a truck. we'll see.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

Eric Z said:


> thanks, andy- i've been thinking about going that route- not sure though. i wouldn't be hauling stuff frequently, but really like the flexibility of having the truck so i could do that. i also am not a big fan of the limited storage in a car- i really like the idea of throwing my bikes and camping gear (clean or dirty) in the bed of a truck. we'll see.


do you really want to spend $15000-30000 on a vehicle just so u can go camping and throw stuff in the back? what do u do thats so dirty?

tents + gear go into bags and into my accord's trunk, bikes go on a bike rack and hang off the rear. i get better mileage and can carry enough for a small family + their gear. Anything more i need to carry will go into my MDX. (which i've NEVER filled up when going camping with a family of 5)

the outback is great, very versatile and nimble. great for on/off road. Element is great also, probably better off road than the outback, and can hold more gear, but on roads, i'd rather drive an outback or a smaller vehicle.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

My current bike hauler...


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

problem with bikes on the back is...what if the guy that hits you is uninsured or driving an unregistered vehicle...
say goodbye to your bike...


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

AusMTB Orienteer said:


> problem with bikes on the back is...what if the guy that hits you is uninsured or driving an unregistered vehicle...
> say goodbye to your bike...


same thing can happen even if you're not hauling bikes and then your car is screwed. not sure if you were joking or not.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> do you really want to spend $15000-30000 on a vehicle just so u can go camping and throw stuff in the back? what do u do thats so dirty?
> 
> tents + gear go into bags and into my accord's trunk, bikes go on a bike rack and hang off the rear. i get better mileage and can carry enough for a small family + their gear. Anything more i need to carry will go into my MDX. (which i've NEVER filled up when going camping with a family of 5)
> 
> the outback is great, very versatile and nimble. great for on/off road. Element is great also, probably better off road than the outback, and can hold more gear, but on roads, i'd rather drive an outback or a smaller vehicle.


good points! i'm sure i'll be pleased with an outback or similar car instead of a truck- i've actually thought about it a lot and it's not out of the question. i don't mind the hitch rack- use one now. when we camp now, my car (elantra) is jammed with gear and me, my wife, and 3 year old. maybe i have to become more of a minimalist. my wife even said why not just tow a camper with a car instead of a truck- yeah, i could do that, but if i'm going to get a car and drop $15-$25k anyway, why not get one that i think i'll get a lot of use out of. i get by now without having a truck, but why deal with getting by. yeah, gas mileage isn't the best and parking can be hard, but this isn't going to be my primary car. i do have to see how they drive for comfort though- i wouldn't want my body to be sore if i'm going to be in it for 3+ hours. if my memory serves me right, i was pretty pleased with the bigger trucks my friend brought home when he worked at enterprise. also, the leg room was so nice- being 6'4 it's hard finding a car where i'm 100% comfortable- that's something i've been dealing with for a while though.

and you're right, it's not like everything is super filthy, but sometimes i am thinking about not getting the inside of my car dirty- that could be because we're stacking stuff in the back seat next to my son when the trunk is full.

i have looked at some outbacks and foresters- i'll have to take another look at them to see if i'll be pleased with the room.

of course i don't need a truck- i doubt many people on this board do- i just like the versatility of having one. thanks. ez


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

skyliner1004 said:


> do you really want to spend $15000-30000 on a vehicle just so u can go camping and throw stuff in the back?


What did your MDX cost? If EricZ is looking for a used car or truck prices can vary a great deal. After the high gas prices we had nice used trucks could be found VERY cheap. Prices are still down pretty low because of the economy, and probably a little fear of high gas prices returning.

I will agree with you that a lot of people have trucks that don't "need" them, look at European countries where dang near no one has a pickup. A big part of owning a truck is convienence. Could my dad have gotten a Civic instead of a F150? Sure, but it's a whole lot easier to use the truck to haul off leaves, bring in firewood, plow the driveway and street, make runs to the dump, haul the quad, haul the snowmobile, haul lumber, hunting blinds, etc etc. If he had a car he'd also need a trailer and a tractor or snowblower. More stuff to own and maintain when one tool can do the job.

Since people are posting truck pics, here's what I've had, in the order that's I've owned em.

1992 K1500









1985 Hilux









1998 S10









1989 Hilux (was a 2nd vehicle when I had the S10. Was used for off roading 95% of the time)









And now, the ubber ugly 1992 C2500! Do I "need" it? No. But it sure works better than the Jeep + trailer for a whole lot of things.


----------



## dadz (Oct 30, 2009)

Just to share i know this model is not available in your country but im in thailand and people love it, hehehehhehehe.


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

Eric Z said:


> good points! i'm sure i'll be pleased with an outback or similar car instead of a truck- i've actually thought about it a lot and it's not out of the question. i don't mind the hitch rack- use one now. when we camp now, my car (elantra) is jammed with gear and me, my wife, and 3 year old. maybe i have to become more of a minimalist. my wife even said why not just tow a camper with a car instead of a truck- yeah, i could do that, but if i'm going to get a car and drop $15-$25k anyway, why not get one that i think i'll get a lot of use out of. i get by now without having a truck, but why deal with getting by. yeah, gas mileage isn't the best and parking can be hard, but this isn't going to be my primary car. i do have to see how they drive for comfort though- i wouldn't want my body to be sore if i'm going to be in it for 3+ hours. if my memory serves me right, i was pretty pleased with the bigger trucks my friend brought home when he worked at enterprise. also, the leg room was so nice- being 6'4 it's hard finding a car where i'm 100% comfortable- that's something i've been dealing with for a while though.
> 
> and you're right, it's not like everything is super filthy, but sometimes i am thinking about not getting the inside of my car dirty- that could be because we're stacking stuff in the back seat next to my son when the trunk is full.
> 
> ...


I am one that actually does *need* a truck (I haul car/equipment trailers, hay, firewood, heavy machinery, ect.). When I'm not hauling one of those things, I much prefer the Subaru, even for haling dirty stuff. Keep in mind, though, that my truck has 1 ton suspension in it and basically rides like a farm wagon when empty. I'd imagine that a lot of the newer, smaller trucks available have a much more car-like ride.
There's definitely more than one way to look at it, and sounds like you are doing all the thinking you should be. 
Andy


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

you said it yourself, you don't "need" a pick up truck. unless you dont have other priorities right now, paying $25000 for convenience is a lot!

get a compact pickup and rent a truck for the next 10 years whenever you go camping. (just an idea)

95% of this forum hauls bikes + outdoor gear in their family sedans or compact SUVs (or even mid sized) Trucks are a waste of gas, and most of the major players in the truck market are known for their low quality vehicles (hence, domestic's resale value are at the bottom of the list)


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> you said it yourself, you don't "need" a pick up truck. unless you dont have other priorities right now, paying $25000 for convenience is a lot!
> 
> get a compact pickup and rent a truck for the next 10 years whenever you go camping. (just an idea)
> 
> 95% of this forum hauls bikes + outdoor gear in their family sedans or compact SUVs (or even mid sized) Trucks are a waste of gas, and most of the major players in the truck market are known for their low quality vehicles (hence, domestic's resale value are at the bottom of the list)


a smaller pick-up may do the job for me, but then when i look at cost, it's not that much more for a larger truck (yeah, i know mpgs aren't as good on a bigger truck). i won't get a small truck if the legroom is going to be the same as my current car- not worth it.

domestic resale value being low is good since i don't have an issue buying used. i don't know about major players in the truck market being known for low quality vehicles- i'm impressed with how long some of these trucks are lasting.

i think i would like the subarus but those aren't cheap either- the outback with decent options start at $25k+. even though i may not be fully thinking through what 13-19 mpgs is, if that's the only issue, i think i can live with it; especially since this isn't the vehicle in which i would be driving across the country. i've actually kicked the idea around of getting a truck and then an outback type car when it's time for another car down the road.

i'm not a fan of suvs- many i've seen are not too spacious and it's not like mpgs are that great. my neighbor has an envoy- if those are even considered a midsize suv, they're horrible- no room in front or back- my elantra is better. i sure hope suvs made now are better than those.

i haven't checked out a lot of suvs or trucks so i know i still have a lot to figure out- it's nice to learn though. i also appreciate challenging me to really know what i actually need and want. as you see, i hate jumping into something and then having regrets later.

thanks. ez


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> Trucks are a waste of gas, and most of the major players in the truck market are known for their low quality vehicles (hence, domestic's resale value are at the bottom of the list)


Not my experience... my truck has 216k miles on it and it's still chuggin. I think current gas prices and economic issues have a lot to do with where resale values are not necessarily quality issues. Trucks may be a waste of gas. It really depends on how you look at it. If someone buys a Prius and drives it three times as much because it's better on gas and they don't really worry about planning errands together or conserving gas, are they really saving any gas? If a truck gets used on a regular basis and the person is willing to foot the bill for gas I don't really see the issue.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

4zilch, Did you know that Cummins is partially owned by Ford. Kinda makes you go....................

*HUH*


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

7daysaweek said:


> Not my experience... my truck has 216k miles on it and it's still chuggin. I think current gas prices and economic issues have a lot to do with where resale values are not necessarily quality issues. Trucks may be a waste of gas. It really depends on how you look at it. If someone buys a Prius and drives it three times as much because it's better on gas and they don't really worry about planning errands together or conserving gas, are they really saving any gas? If a truck gets used on a regular basis and the person is willing to foot the bill for gas I don't really see the issue.


u sure the resale value thats crap on domestic cars isn't related to the it being of lower quality?

then why does the malibu have worse resale value than an accord or camry or altima?
why does a cobalt or cavalier have worse resale than a civic or corolla?

that tells you its NOT the economy or gas prices, as all those cars above fall under the same economic and gas price pressures.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

7daysaweek said:


> If someone buys a Prius and drives it three times as much because it's better on gas and they don't really worry about planning errands together or conserving gas, are they really saving any gas? .


This is a very weak, almost absurd argument. To answer the question directly, no, if they drive three times as much they are not saving gas, but in fact I would be willing to bet the overwhelming majority drive the same amount either way.

You are absolutely correct that if you actually USE the truck on a regular basis (in a way that a car could not be used), then of course it is worth the extra gas. The point being made was that in fact most people DON'T need a truck on a regular basis, even for some of the things being mentioned here as something you need a truck for, like camping. Personally, having owed a pickup for quite a few years, I find that a car like my wifes Outback or my CR-V makes a better roadtrip/camping/biking vehicles than my pickup did.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

kapusta said:


> This is a very weak, almost absurd argument. To answer the question directly, no, if they drive three times as much they are not saving gas, but in fact I would be willing to bet the overwhelming majority drive the same amount either way.
> 
> You are absolutely correct that if you actually USE the truck on a regular basis (in a way that a car could not be used), then of course it is worth the extra gas. The point being made was that in fact most people DON'T need a truck on a regular basis, even for some of the things being mentioned here as something you need a truck for, like camping. Personally, having owed a pickup for quite a few years, I find that a car like my wifes Outback or my CR-V makes a better roadtrip/camping/biking vehicles than my pickup did.


http://content.usatoday.com/communities/driveon/post/2009/07/68494710/1

Not absurd to everybody.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> u sure the resale value thats crap on domestic cars isn't related to the it being of lower quality?
> 
> then why does the malibu have worse resale value than an accord or camry or altima?
> why does a cobalt or cavalier have worse resale than a civic or corolla?
> ...


I'm not an economist and don't really know what all goes into the retail value calculations for the various car manufacturers. I also don't know how the resale values of each of the cars you mentioned compares...

BUT if american cars are crap then how come Chevrolet until just recently could sell a GMC Sierra pickup truck for around $45k while a Honda Civic cost around $20k? Is it because people enjoy driving crappy giant trucks with terrible gas mileage that continuously break down over the super-well-built, never letchadown reliability of a civic? I understand that people think americans just like their big trucks but i don't think to the average american it's worth $25k to look cool if the car is a piece of crap.


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

semi
There was one occasion where I was caught out rear ending another car with no insurance (I thought I did by my ex hadn't renewed so I was screwed). luckily I could afford to pay for repairs to the other car. not sure if I could have afforded a bike on top of that though
now I have comprehensive insurance, once bitten twice shy.


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> 95% of this forum hauls bikes + outdoor gear in their family sedans


not a sedan, but this is my current bike hauler. it fits 2 bikes inside, just gotta remove the front wheels.
since the bikes are laying down i can also fit a bunch of camping gear in there too.
only thing i can't do is bring the bikes and our daughter at the same time, but i could if i had racks.









soon i'll have either racks for this car or a tacoma.
i'm starting to think the tacoma isn't worth the money. since i only need a truck a few times a month.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

7daysaweek said:


> http://content.usatoday.com/communities/driveon/post/2009/07/68494710/1
> 
> Not absurd to everybody.


You drastically misinterpret what that article implies.

It hardly supports your argument. So people with hybrids drive more miles on average than people without hybrids? So what? People who drive more miles are more likely to buy a car with better gas mileage. That is ENTIRELY different than what you are saying. You are saying that buying the hybrid CAUSES them to drive more miles, but nothing in that article backs that up. In fact, I think it FAR more likely that this is the result of people who drive a lot of miles being more affected by gas costs, and are therefore more likely to by a hybrid.

Using your logic, living in a cheap house will cause you to be poorer because, on average, people in cheaper houses make less money. Or that taking insulin causes diabetes because people taking insulin have a higher rate of diabetes than those they don't.

This is just another example of how frustrating it is trying to get the general public to understand what studies _do _and _do not_ tell us, and why we are such a bunch of scientific retards as a nation in general.


----------



## 4zilch (Jan 12, 2010)

frdfandc said:


> 4zilch, Did you know that Cummins is partially owned by Ford. Kinda makes you go....................
> 
> *HUH*


I'll never figure out this rumor and where it started. Cummins has never been owned by Ford.

Ford had a small stake in the company 10+ years ago, and have since sold their share off.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

7daysaweek said:


> http://content.usatoday.com/communities/driveon/post/2009/07/68494710/1
> 
> Not absurd to everybody.


i always found it funny when someone would sell their gas car for let's say $10k and upgrade to a hybrid to save money on gas- what about the additional $10-15K you just spent for the upgrade? that's a lot of gas


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

micycle mike said:


> not a sedan, but this is my current bike hauler. it fits 2 bikes inside, just gotta remove the front wheels.
> since the bikes are laying down i can also fit a bunch of camping gear in there too.
> only thing i can't do is bring the bikes and our daughter at the same time, but i could if i had racks.
> 
> ...


i know what you mean. in my elantra, i can fit my camping gear, wife, son, and the bikes on my hitch rack- it's just a hassle. is it a hassle worth 15-25K? not sure yet, but if i'm in the market for a new car anyway, it's something i'm seriously considering.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Eric Z said:


> i always found it funny when someone would sell their gas car for let's say $10k and upgrade to a hybrid to save money on gas- what about the additional $10-15K you just spent for the upgrade? that's a lot of gas


Yes, if you choose to leave out all the other relevant variables (like how old the "old" car was, how new the hybrid is, if mileage was the ONLY reason they got rid of the old car, and what the actual mpg of the old car was) it will always seem really silly.


----------



## 4zilch (Jan 12, 2010)

This thread is ridiculous.

Why does the price of trucks keep going up? You can buy a very decent used fullsize pick-up for under $15k all day long.

If the guy wants a truck - let him buy a truck. It's his money. I'm sure he's well aware of the pros and cons of buying a truck vs. car. The thread was started so he could get idea of what to look for when BUYING A TRUCK.

If you want to save fuel, buy a motorcycle, they're cheaper, have better fuel economy and are infinitely more fun than any fuel sipping car out there today.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

kapusta said:


> You drastically misinterpret what that article implies.
> 
> It hardly supports your argument. So people with hybrids drive more miles on average than people without hybrids? So what? People who drive more miles are more likely to buy a car with better gas mileage. That is ENTIRELY different than what you are saying. You are saying that buying the hybrid CAUSES them to drive more miles, but nothing in that article backs that up. In fact, I think it FAR more likely that this is the result of people who drive a lot of miles being more affected by gas costs, and are therefore more likely to by a hybrid.
> 
> ...


Yep you're right. I'm a scientific retard.

That single article is not the only time any one has ever made the case for people driving more when they drive a hybrid. And I'm not looking at what the article implies or doesn't imply, just what it says... it was an _example._ I'm not going to put in the time and effort to provide you a research paper on the topic on a CYCLING forum.
Although according to you these folks needed the hybrid because they drive so much to begin with would it not be easier to take less "pleasure trips" than to buy a brand spankin new car?

If you disagree with what I'm saying that's fine. If you disagree with any evidence, however unreliable i give you, that's fine. But you don't make a strong argument yourself by providing me with what you "would be willing to bet" or what you "think" or capitalizing words strategically in your posts to add emphasis. I'm not fighting... just presenting something to think about.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

micycle mike said:


> only thing i can't do is bring the bikes and our daughter at the same time, but i could if i had racks.


On what kind of rack will you put your daughter? or will you use a roof box?


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

probably just a roof box. seems safer. of course we will install some seat belts inside the box to keep her in place


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

Eric- I have to say I'm pretty impressed that you're able to navigate this minefield of a thread!

An important consideration for you is that this will be a 2nd vehicle. That definitely gives you a lot of leeway in balancing your wants and needs-- particularly if you are able to work from home as you mentioned. If I had only one vehicle, it would likely be a Subaru wagon or a small SUV (xterra, 4runner) to try to strike that balance between utility when I need it, and practicality for a commuter. Since I have the luxury of owning an ancient Nissan coupe as my commuter, the truck is there for the utility when I need it pretty much exactly for what you do -- haul people and things on occasion.

You were mentioning the legroom in the Tundra-- do you expect to take adults on longer trips often? I've done multi-day road trips for three adults before and the rear leg room isn't a huge issue (backseat person usually lays down for a nap  ). For a short drive it's hardly noticeable. Just saying, if you're getting hung up on rear legroom, make sure it's for the right reason. Also-- keep in mind my reference here is the legroom on the crew-cab Frontier and I don't know how that compares to the extended cab Tundra.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

yurtinus said:


> Eric- I have to say I'm pretty impressed that you're able to navigate this minefield of a thread!
> 
> An important consideration for you is that this will be a 2nd vehicle. That definitely gives you a lot of leeway in balancing your wants and needs-- particularly if you are able to work from home as you mentioned. If I had only one vehicle, it would likely be a Subaru wagon or a small SUV (xterra, 4runner) to try to strike that balance between utility when I need it, and practicality for a commuter. Since I have the luxury of owning an ancient Nissan coupe as my commuter, the truck is there for the utility when I need it pretty much exactly for what you do -- haul people and things on occasion.
> 
> You were mentioning the legroom in the Tundra-- do you expect to take adults on longer trips often? I've done multi-day road trips for three adults before and the rear leg room isn't a huge issue (backseat person usually lays down for a nap  ). For a short drive it's hardly noticeable. Just saying, if you're getting hung up on rear legroom, make sure it's for the right reason. Also-- keep in mind my reference here is the legroom on the crew-cab Frontier and I don't know how that compares to the extended cab Tundra.


yeah, sorta hard to get what i wanted between all the dude attacks and pizzing contests. learned a lot though so that's good.

i've actually been looking at the crew cab smaller trucks- tacoma, canyon, etc. so far so good. i don't like how the cab is shorter that would fit my bike, but may just need to get creative. i doubt i'll be adults in the back on long drives, but like the flexibility- hey, i'm not sitting back there so who cares, right? as my son gets older it may not be that big of an issue since he's from latin america and the height gene isn't too prevalent =)

i'm still not totally sold on the truck and thought about getting an awd-type car/wagon to just use my hitch rack. i don't know. especially if i'm working from home, i sometimes wonder about just having one car and make it versatile enough. we'll see. a lot of info here helped a ton though. thanks. ez


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Eric,

Got one more thought for you. My father inlaw has a full sized Toyota truck with the jump seats behind the front seat. I've been in the back a couple times and it is claustrophobic.

On the other hand, my brother has a crewcab Tacoma, and while the backseat isn't spacious, it is much more comfortable. The separate doors also make getting in and out much more convenient.

HC


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

micycle mike said:


> since we are on the subject of trucks. does anyone know when the tacoma switched to drive by wire?
> i'm gonna be buying one soon and want to make sure i don't get drive by wire.
> i'm looking at 95-04 so i think i'll be safe, but i can't find when they started drive by wire.
> 
> toyota is doing another recall for the "gas pedals that are too long" (drive by wire issue)


Mike, the 95-04 Tacomas are probably the best (for what you need) trucks ever made. You simply cannot kill them.

The 2005+ Tacomas are arguable the crappiest trucks ever made. I had a 2006 Tacoma and it was BY FAR the crappiest, most cheaply made vehicle I have ever owned. Sold it with 12,000 miles on it as it was already having problems. Have two other friends (one with an 05 and the other with an 07) and theirs are falling apart too.

We have a Nissan now and it's OK. Reliable but not as fun as the Tacomas and other options.

IMHO the 2002-2004 Tacoma is an awesome choice though.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

pointerDixie214 said:


> The 2005+ Tacomas are arguable the crappiest trucks ever made. I had a 2006 Tacoma and it was BY FAR the crappiest, most cheaply made vehicle I have ever owned. Sold it with 12,000 miles on it as it was already having problems. Have two other friends (one with an 05 and the other with an 07) and theirs are falling apart too.


I'm surprised to hear this, knowing several people with these trucks and no issues. My mom bought a brand new 05 Tacoma, TRD, SR5. Only issue was that the rear bumper chrome was bad, there were rust spots within days of getting the truck (salty Michigan winter roads). That was replaced free, and never another issue. Heck, the truck just got it's first set of brakes at about 94,000 miles.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Man, I wish I had that luck with that truck, and I would still have it! HAHA

Mine needed:

New carrier bearing at 8,000 miles. (Not under warranty. Took this all the way to Toyota and they still denied the claim. Part of the reason I hate Toyota now)
Front seal on transmission at 11,000 miles. 
Brakes were warped at 11,000 miles but I didn't fix them. 

My buddy with the 2005:
Master cylinder in transmission- 30,000 miles
Transmission: 45,000 miles
Drive shaft: 45,000 miles
Electrical gremlin: 50,000 miles (and this is the BASE model with minimal electrics). 

Buddy with 2007:
Driveshaft at 27,000 miles. 
Accelerator problem (even though this truck isn't on the recall list)


This is in addition to me getting my glove box scratched by my wife's KNEE WHEN SHE WAS WEARING JEANS!!!!!!!!!! She barely brushed it, and it was a 3 inch scratch. = Cheap interior. 



I am glad you are having better luck with yours. But my experiences, combined with my buddies and some others I know on a Toyota board are enough to make me never own another Toyota unless it's an earlier model Taco.


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

yeah i have to agree, a guy i used to work with is a tech at a toyota dealer and he told me not to buy a newer one. which is why i'm sticking to the 95-04. i know they have rust issues, but i live in socal so i'm sure i won't have problems with that.
just one thing i gotta check out when test driving them.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

My dad just sold his 2005 Tacoma with 80k miles on it and not a single problem. He beat the hell out of that truck. His driveway is 4 miles of bad dirt road. The interior was scratched to hell but not a single mechanical problem.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*1989 Toyota SR5 ExtraCab V6 - 221,325 miles!*

My first pick-up truck too. I LOVE IT to death. Get the extended cab for hauling gear. I use a Thule 822 Bedrider bed rack and keep the front wheels inside the ExtraCab. Yeah, its a 21 year-old truck...but its super clean and gets the job done. Unlike the new, plasticky Tacomas - they simply don't make trucks like this anymore. The BEST part? Zero payments and she starts up the instant the key hits ON...and, it still gets 24mpg HWY!


----------



## mattsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

Two thoughts: A truck without 4x4 is like a woman without t*ts. Don't bother.

Diesel is great if you genuinely have a need. Otherwise it is a BIG cost, especially the new stuff. They make a lot of power, but the economy is gone. Longevity is a joke too, a modern gas truck (if taken care of) will last every bit as long as a diesel and be cheaper to maintain.


----------



## Presta Pusher (Feb 10, 2010)

I've had all kinds of trucks - anything from a 69 Chevy Half Ton to my current 2009 Ford Ranger.

I recently traded in my four door Ford F-250 Super Duty Diesel for a 2 Wheel Drive Ford Ranger.

Here's the thing (speaking from experience). I used to own a boat - had a great time with the diesel and the boat. It halls balls from Denver up to the mountains and I could pass just about anything while towing a 19 foot boat.

The problem (and I've owned two diesels) is that you have to choose a truck for what you're going to use it for and you can't listen to other folks for advice with such a general question.

It used to be the price of diesel fuel was cheaper than gas - it's not anymore. Two years ago when fuel prices went up, diesel was almost $4 a gallon. It was about $150 - $175 to fill the diesel with fuel. Count on changing the fuel filter every other oil change. Your oil changes are going to run $80 minimum because you use about 12 quarts of oil as opposed to a regular car. At that time, it was about a $250 - $300 trip to take my boat to a lake between fuel for the boat and the truck. That's an expensive day trip!

If you're doing short trips around town, the diesel sucks. First and foremost, your truck (with four doors) is going to be at least 22 feet long - try driving that around a parking lot....I've even gotten into an argument with a "ranger" at a local park because he wanted me to park in a spot I couldn't. This is a huge issue at ski resorts where they park folks when you drive up. If you're doing short trips, you will get about 13 mpg. In the winter, you'll need to plug it in the wall overnight to keep the engine warm or you will have no power until that truck warms up. It WILL effect your electric bill - after I sold my boat and truck, my electric for the winter went down by HALF. If you're going to do long, over the road trips, that truck will get 22 - 23 mpg which is incredible for such a big truck.

Prior to that I had a Ford Ranger XLT 4x4 pickup. I beat the crap out of that little truck - when I sold it, I noticed a crack in the frame behind the rear axle on the passenger side. I towed the same boat AND had a pop-up camper on the truck at one time. If you are going to consider something for towing, make sure you check the tow rating on an automatic vs. a standard transmission. On that little truck, I had to replace brakes every 10,000 miles and I replaced the clutch at 18,000 miles.

The truck before that was a Ford F250 4x4 with a standard 350 gas motor in it. It screamed up and down the hills and in the ice it was rock solid (I built a camping kit in the bed and the weight really helped in the ice).

I went to a two wheeled drive truck (in Colorado) because in all honesty, I felt the trade off for four wheel drive wasn't worth it to me and I wanted the gas mileage. A four wheel drive ranger will get about 18 (I had one - trust me) and I've gotten up to 28 mpg in the new two wheel drive truck. I bought it last April and I have had NO issues driving in the snow here (and this has been a heavy snow year for Denver). The truck has a limited slip differential - much different than the two wheel drive trucks over 10 years ago. You just can't be as aggressive as if you had a four wheel drive. Then again, when I was 18, I had a game warden ask me how I got a Toyota Tercel to where I did while I was hunting....learn to drive the vehicle and its limitations.

My neighbor has a 1993 Toyota two wheel drive pickup. He likes to put studded snow tires on the rear in the winter and a sack of sand. He's never had a problem without a four wheel drive either...and his previous truck was a half ton Ford 4x4.

The neighbor across the street before he moved had a 2007 Dodge Ram 1/2 ton two wheel drive. He still takes his truck elk hunting every year without a problem.

First, you have to figure out what you're going to use it for and where you're going to drive it and how. That will give you an idea of what you want. Just remember - it's not a short term commitment.


----------



## Bikeeveryday (Jan 10, 2005)

mattsteve said:


> Two thoughts: A truck without 4x4 is like a woman without t*ts. Don't bother.
> 
> Diesel is great if you genuinely have a need. Otherwise it is a BIG cost, especially the new stuff. They make a lot of power, but the economy is gone. Longevity is a joke too, a modern gas truck (if taken care of) will last every bit as long as a diesel and be cheaper to maintain.


Cummins engines have been known to last past a million miles after their first rebuild. That is a lot of miles.


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

mattsteve said:


> Two thoughts: A truck without 4x4 is like a woman without t*ts. Don't bother.
> 
> Diesel is great if you genuinely have a need. Otherwise it is a BIG cost, especially the new stuff. They make a lot of power, but the economy is gone. Longevity is a joke too, a modern gas truck (if taken care of) will last every bit as long as a diesel and be cheaper to maintain.


There is one partial-truth in this statement, can anybody guess where it is?


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

Bikeeveryday said:


> Cummins engines have been known to last past a million miles after their first rebuild. That is a lot of miles.


when is the first rebuild and how much is that gonna cost ya?
my honda civic has 280k miles on it, no rebuilds. still runs strong and is showing no signs of needing a rebuild yet
i bet i'll get a million miles out of it with one rebuild.


----------



## ibexbiker (Apr 11, 2006)

I have owned a couple of Dodge Dakota's and have enjoyed both of them. My newest one is an 2007 Dakota Quad Cab SLT and it has ample room inside - 2 car seats no problem. I have a tri fold cover on the bed to keep stuff in the bed dry/locked up etc. I use a hitch mount rack on the back to haul the bikes. I have also used the bed racks for the back of the truck as well with sucess. I would recommend one and anyone who knows more about this please correct me if I'm wrong, but I think they will be discontinuing the Dakota and you may find some good prices as they roll out new models. I bought mine used in 2008 for $17,000. I also have used it to haul around campers with absolutely no problems at all.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Zacharia- THAT is a sweet truck man. Clean as a whistle. I LOVE that model Yota.


----------



## dirtT (Jan 27, 2010)

Just bought a truck and I am wondering what would be the best rack system to haul my bike in the back? Sorry if someone already talked about it, but no patients to read it all.


----------



## nnissantitan (Jun 23, 2010)

I like pick-up-truck it good for outing carrying things.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

I had a 2004 Silverado, cheaply built. I traded that in on a Nissan Titian two and a half years ago. It is by far the best vehicle I have ever owned. Rides like a car, feels like a car on the inside too. Hauls balls when I need it to, tows like a mofo. It's a crew cab so I can fit five people and their bikes in it, can't do that with a honda accord. Oh yeah, just hit 70k and I'll I've ever had to do is change to oil. My next vehicle will most definitely be another Titian


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

My truck:

You can't see the black leather interior with white contrast stitching!


----------



## 06OutlanderAWD (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a 09 RAM quad cab, i LOVE IT


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

94 toyota T100.
Little pickup, perfect!
Other than occasionally helping people move, all I use the bed for is carrying bikes.
Ratchet straps + pickup pad = done!
(used a piece of pipe insulation along the top of the tailgate for extra padding)


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

*Nissan Frontier*

My ride is a Nissan Frontier. V6 plenty of power, leg room,comfy on long trips, good gas mileage. Iam 6'2" and Iam comfy. Mine is also has the NISMO package, glorified off road package.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

'Nuther Nissan Frontier in a 2000 V6 Desert Runner flavor. Bikes go in the bad with a Thule bed rider rack, another biker in the passenger and two midgets in the king cab jump seats. The truck is getting a little long in the tooth but still running strong. Next ride will be a 4-banger compact SUV. I need better gas mileage!


----------



## bgredjeep (Dec 25, 2006)

I know this thread is old and it doesn't look like the OP has been around in a while.. Whatever. I drive an 05 Dodge 2500 CTD quad cab and I love it. I bought it to DD and haul my Jeep to the trails and it does the job just fine (actually hauls 2 trucks to the trail). 

The main issue with owning a big truck is that your friends who think like skyliner always seem to need your help moving or hauling things that they can't fit in their cars. Add a 25' gooseneck trailer to the stable and it's even worse. I had some random guy come knocking on my door one day asking if I would haul something for him..


----------



## bdean (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello Eric Z,

Given your original post, and your profile pic -- it seems you have a family, and you'd like to go camping (fold-out trailer) AND you want to take your bikes along.

We have been camping and biking as a family for some years, and I can tell you there is nothing better. The great outdoors, and the camping lifestyle is GREAT for kids, and cycling is not only great excersize -- but, it allows you to see and explore beyond the roads. Combine this with some geocaching, and you've got heaven on earth.

I have been a lifelong camper, and my dad (growing-up and still today) ALWAYS had a pickup truck. A few years ago, I got a quad-cab RAM myself. In my case, it was a shotgun decision, as we were in the middle of nebraska (traveling home), and my Grand Cherokee gave-out on me (for the 2nd time in the same trip). We had two small kids with us at the time, so we starting "shopping the lot" while the jeep was being fixed, and ended-up driving home in a RAM 1500 Quad cab.

Now I can't imagine being without a truck. A quad cab is excellent for transporting the family, the truck has great power for pulling the camper, and the bed provides GREAT space for our bikes and other gear. We use a RempRack (www.RempRack.com) to best utilize the truck-bed space -- and to securely tranport all of our bikes (there's 5 of us now).

As others have mentioned, be careful about the size of the bed. Some quad-cabs especially have VERY small truck beds. As the family grows, you will need every square inch available.

Maybe I missed it somewhere in the thread -- but, what did you ultimately end-up doing?? What part of the country are you in? Maybe I/we can make some location recommendations.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

smilinsteve said:


> My truck:
> 
> You can't see the black leather interior with white contrast stitching!


if i was looking to buy a truck this would be the one but in blue. money holds me back and trucks like that don't come cheap.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

A pick-up is the only way to go. Will post better pics soon..one in better light and not covered in snow, mud, and horse crap.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

bdean said:


> Hello Eric Z,
> 
> Given your original post, and your profile pic -- it seems you have a family, and you'd like to go camping (fold-out trailer) AND you want to take your bikes along.
> 
> ...


didn't know this thread was still alive 

no truck yet. my current cars have been going strong so no reason right now. when we eventually make it out to co, that's when i would like to buy a new car- that's if my lesabre is dead. so far so good with almost 150K on it.

i agree with the camping. we love it. we usually bring our elantra and load it to the max and have our bikes on a hitch rack. we enjoy tent camping now but will probably eventually move to pop-up camper camping down the road as we get older.

i went though a lot of this thread again and i'm leaning toward a smaller 4-door truck like a tacoma. we're currently in il (chicago burb) but plan to move to co once my wife's job allows her to leave- she has to teach in il for 2 years (just started her teaching gig this month) since they paid for her grad degree. well, we could leave but then have to pay the college back the $30K- not a fan of that.

anyway, we can definitely get by with our current cars, when it's time to get a new one, i have no issues dropping mid-20s for a used tacoma.


----------



## msouthall669 (Sep 30, 2010)

My 2003 Toyota Tacoma 4x4 Four door. I love it. It runs like a champ and is a 4x4 monster stock for what I do with it. I couldnt ask for a better truck. I bought it to get me to my adventures and tow the kids to ballet and football pratice and has proved worthy. I cant get the picture to load. I will try later.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

2005 Chevorlet Silverado Crew Cab 4x4...fits the whole family comfortably (4 total) but will also fit 6 adults in a pinch. We looked at mid sized 4 door pickups but they just don't have the room inside and the mileage isn't all that much better. I pick mine up used last year from a single owner with 65k on it and it has been trouble free for a year now.


----------



## whiterp199 (Feb 27, 2010)

syclone drool. +1 on the raptor I am going to get one soon. 

As odd as it sounds the American full size trucks tend to get better mileage then the overseas counterparts. The American companies have decades of experience with trucks and v8's so they know what works.


----------



## msouthall669 (Sep 30, 2010)

2003 Toyota Tacoma 4WD Double Cab


----------



## bdean (Oct 28, 2010)

I would be looking at the new Ford F150 with the EcoBoost engine. Great power and great mileage! If I were looking ...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Got some new pics of my truck :thumbsup: 6" Fabtech lift. 16" Centerline Hellcat wheels. 35" BFG All-Terrain tires. Flowmaster exhaust. Fun truck, it's a workhorse too.

















Gotta include a pic of the tires :lol: (I realize it's missing a wheel well moulding, still in the process if finishing up the body work and getting the small final touch parts)


----------



## Radio (Mar 8, 2011)

*2001 GMC Sierra C3*


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

(you have to click the pic below)


I had to keep moving for traffic,so it was a quick brake torque'd one,but hey...I bought a set of new tires for it (a little lower profile),and the wife told me "You better not put those new ones on until the old ones are about gone!",so...she should be happy I be doing this,right? RIGHT???:yesnod: :lol:


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

longhaultrucker said:


> (you have to click the pic below)
> 
> 
> I had to keep moving for traffic,so it was a quick brake torque'd one,but hey...I bought a set of new tires for it (a little lower profile),and the wife told me "You better not put those new ones on until the old ones are about gone!",so...she should be happy I be doing this,right? RIGHT???:yesnod: :lol:


nice burn out! I can't wait until my tires are to the point where I won't feel bad burning off the last bit of tread :lol:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

LMBO,thanks  I still haven't swapped the new shoes on yet,had em since February. I only did a couple burnouts before I got to thinking "If I'm to wear out BOTH rear tires this way,I'd hafta rotate em side to side"  . The other few I've done were much longer than this one-which is about 20 seconds-,but those rear tires still have lots of tread left (fronts are still almost bald) :madman: :lol:

You should see the looks I got when I first got the "handicapped" placard in the mail (with me,most assume it's mental )....that in the front,a bike i the back,and smoke rolling off the tires :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

longhaultrucker said:


> LMBO,thanks  I still haven't swapped the new shoes on yet,had em since February. I only did a couple burnouts before I got to thinking "If I'm to wear out BOTH rear tires this way,I'd hafta rotate em side to side"  . The other few I've done were much longer than this one-which is about 20 seconds-,but those rear tires still have lots of tread left (fronts are still almost bald) :madman: :lol:
> 
> You should see the looks I got when I first got the "handicapped" placard in the mail (with me,most assume it's mental )....that in the front,a bike i the back,and smoke rolling off the tires :lol: :lol: :lol:


So whats powering those burnouts ?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

A squirrel in a cage (4.3L with the 4L60E auto OD),and a foot full of brakes :thumbsup:

If it ever wears out,and I happen to not be broke at th time,an LS1-3 will take it's place


----------



## SaltySprocket (Nov 26, 2010)

I usually have the bike on the top of the Xterra.....but now and then I'll toss it in the back of the truck. Gas prices are getting to the point now that I take the truck far fewer times. :madmax:


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

Love this thread!

Go big or don't go at all!

THE BEAST!

2009 Ford F350 Superduty King Ranch 6.4L Powerstroke Diesel
Crew Cab
8' Bed
AFE Air Intake
MaxEnergy Chipped
18 MPG City / 22 MPG Highway on Econo mode
BakFlip Torneau cover keeps my bike secure when I don't have the Thule T2 on the back.

Do I need it? No. I pull a 14' travel trailer.
Did I want it? Hell, yes! 

As for fuel economy, I had a Chevy Avalanche prior to this and it barely got 15/18.


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

my wifes 2011 Tundra 4x4


----------



## TerikE (Jun 21, 2011)

Richard_ said:


> my wifes 2011 Tundra 4x4


I had the same truck. Scratched the sides carrying my bikes improperly :/


----------



## Durockrolly (Feb 7, 2012)

Dang! Nobody else drives old trucks???
My 1970 F-250 Camper Special.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Durockrolly said:


> Dang! Nobody else drives old trucks???
> My 1970 F-250 Camper Special.


Very nice Ford . Ive got 4 Fords but nothing Old School .


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

Durockrolly said:


> Dang! Nobody else drives old trucks???
> My 1970 F-250 Camper Special.
> [/IMG]


That's pretty sweet! Nice shape for a '70. I assume it is considered a collector car and not subject to California emissions?


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Got an old Performance truck bed rack from the early 90's... still works like a charm!

I'd love to have that Syclone on page 1!!! mamma!!!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Just got a new Tundra and love it. I've been without a
truck for 8 years and forgot how much I missed it. 

Best, John


----------



## ashaw (May 3, 2009)

New rack setup v5.0:


----------



## MCTBike (Feb 16, 2012)

schnauzers said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> Go big or don't go at all!


Classic fat-fendered 7.3. Might be overkill for some.


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

mctbike said:


> classic fat-fendered 7.3. Might be overkill for some.


nice!


----------



## ashaw (May 3, 2009)

MCTBike said:


> Classic fat-fendered 7.3. Might be overkill for some.


Nah! As long as you're not one the those douschebags that like to play "lets see how close I can get" when I'm out playing roadie..........


----------



## MCTBike (Feb 16, 2012)

ashaw said:


> Nah! As long as you're not one the those douschebags that like to play "lets see how close I can get" when I'm out playing roadie..........


Nope, not me. Wish the road between my house and work was wider and wasn't full of ******bags (55+ in a 35 zone....puhleeze) so I could ride to work on my bike.


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

2008 Nissan Titan LE


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

I have a 03 Dodge Ram 3/4 ton with the 5.9 Cummins turbo diesel engine (Smarty turner) and a 6 speed stick. Nothing like being able to cruse along in 6th gear at 40mph/1100rpm uphill at 8,000+ ft above sea level.

Despite it's 8,000lb weight, it has almost as much acceleration at highway speeds as our stock 04' Forester XT 5spd. MPG is not far off the Subaru either.

It's a long bed quad cab, so it feels a bit like driving around a small apartment.


----------



## MCTBike (Feb 16, 2012)

Steve71 said:


> It's a long bed quad cab, so it feels a bit like driving around a small apartment.


LMAO. Our plan is to eventually pull a small apartment (fifth wheel) around the country. So we'll eventually be driving a duplex. Or something like that.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

MCTBike said:


> LMAO. Our plan is to eventually pull a small apartment (fifth wheel) around the country. So we'll eventually be driving a duplex. Or something like that.


Duplex  I like that.

Looks like you're well on your way with that DRW F350. It'll tow a house... or duplex!

We have a 19ft bumper pull that we bought in Seattle and drove back to Colorado via the national parks. I was blown away by the RV infrastructure and endless 5th wheels and class A's. It would be a great life style, to do that full time. America is a beautiful county!


----------



## MaineBiker (Jan 29, 2012)

Try a Ridgeline, anyone who says that's not a truck is getting hung up on semantics. Its like saying my snow bike isn't a mountain bike. To me a truck means a cab to drive in and an open bed haul throw dirty / tall stuff in. To an engineer or someone who writes for "Construction Guy Monthly" it will mean something else.

I use my truck to do truck like things once or twice a month, the other 28ish days I need something that drives comfortably and can get me back and forth to work during our storms. The Ridgeline fits the bill perfectly and the wife doesn't complain about the drive as much as she use to with the old Dakota. Think of it as an SUV with an open bed and leave the definitions of what is and what isn't a truck to the junior high kids.


----------



## ashaw (May 3, 2009)

A great ride indeed^^^^^^^^^and above average economy for a truck as well. Some pretty good online vids of the Ridge doing some decently gnarly offroad runs as well.
How ya got it set up for bike haul'n duties?


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

mine can be a pickup truck when it feels like it...

and seats 5 comfortably


----------



## MaineBiker (Jan 29, 2012)

ashaw said:


> A great ride indeed^^^^^^^^^and above average economy for a truck as well. Some pretty good online vids of the Ridge doing some decently gnarly offroad runs as well.
> How ya got it set up for bike haul'n duties?


Though it has a short bed by full size truck standards, the Ridgeline has a 5.5ft or something bed which is very versitile if you get the Honda bed extender which is that tubular aluminum cage thingy that you see guys with motorcycles using to put their bikes in the back of their trucks.

It lets you fold the tailgate down and puts that cage around the end of the tailgate effectively giving you an extra foot and a half (approx) of length which is more than enough for every bike I own short of a tandem (which I don't).

When I do this I can stand my Medium Surley Pugsley fat bike in the back with both wheels on, no problem. I could probably fit 3 in the bed at the same time this way - standing up side by side.

My fatbike is the longest bike I own (a couple inches more than my xc rig and longer than my carbon scott road bike. When I don't need the extra length to the bed, the Bed extender flips up out of the way or comes off at the press of two buttons to store in the garage.

Pretty cool and very practical. No need for any special racks, just a bungie cord or two to hold your bike to the side of the truck to keep it upright.

My old truck (a dakota with a 6.5 bed had flared wheelwells which protruded into the side of the bed and prohibited leaning the bike flush against the bed sidewall which meant that it was difficult to stand the bike up.


----------



## ashaw (May 3, 2009)

Yeah the bed extender is handy, I have one for my double cab Taco as well. I had originally made a rack to stand the bikes in bed but was tired of having no dry storage for gear if a few of us were heading out on a road trip. So that's why I decided to go above bed as in pics above. Eventually I'll add a tonneau and have plenty of gear space. I have a decent hitch rack but it's so exposed to texting drivers it drove me nuts.


----------



## MaineBiker (Jan 29, 2012)

ashaw said:


> Yeah the bed extender is handy, I have one for my double cab Taco as well. I had originally made a rack to stand the bikes in bed but was tired of having no dry storage for gear if a few of us were heading out on a road trip. So that's why I decided to go above bed as in pics above. Eventually I'll add a tonneau and have plenty of gear space. I have a decent hitch rack but it's so exposed to texting drivers it drove me nuts.


Good idea. One of these days I'll get around to making some sort of wheel holder for my bed like you did, that way I could wheel my bike in and it would stay upright without me needing to lean it against the side until I can get the bungies out.

I know what you mean about the hitch racks. I'd use one if I were lacking bed space or if I had a heavy bike or such, but I hate having my bike between my bumper and someone elses engine block. I've never had a problem, but I have visions of my ride being used as an airbag when I get rear ended. Besides, it might be hard to explain how much I spent on a bicycle when I go to make a claim with an insurance company.

One thing I forgot to mention to the original poster who asked how I carry my bikes in the Ridgeline was that if I'm in the mood for a road ride, I can fold up the rear seats in the cab and slide in my bike if I take the front wheel off. Plenty of room for that. I've never done it with a muddy bike, or with a mtb but I saw a honda ad one time with a mtb bike in it so I thought that it was pretty cool that a car company would be advertising something so bike-enthusiest specific and it stuck with me.

There is a pic of putting the bike in the rear cab of a Ridgeline on this site (about half way down)

pictures please of bikes in bed of trucks like Honda-Ridgeline, Subaru-Baja or any crew cabs : Triathlon Forum: Slowtwitch Forums

Honda had a pic in their catalog when it first came out that showed a mens mtb with the front wheel on, but that would be a pretty tight fit even if you turned the front wheel.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Blakiexcharles said:


> and seats 5 comfortably


Love it. Great way to deal with those pesky back seat drivers.


----------



## CLMcLovin (Sep 27, 2011)

MCTBike said:


> Classic fat-fendered 7.3. Might be overkill for some.


What lake is that? That looks a lot like the public boat ramp on the north end of Lake Conroe.

Back on topic:
I use a 2005 Chevy 2500 HD Duramax with hard shell bedcover and a hitch rack for the bikes. It's nice to keep gear, tools, and parts secure under the cover and can always slip two bikes under there if need be (with the front wheels removed). The truck is overkill for the bikes but is just enough to pull our boats. For our smaller Wakeboard boat, I have a dual hitch receiver so I can still carry the hitch bike rack and tow the boat. Works out great for camping on the lake!


----------



## MCTBike (Feb 16, 2012)

CLMcLovin said:


> What lake is that? That looks a lot like the public boat ramp on the north end of Lake Conroe.


Lake Martin, Alabama. This was in the Wind Creek SP picnic area.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

I have had great luck with Dodge, I still have my first Pickup a 68 powerwagon with probably close to 300k on it, hard abusive miles as it was well a ranch truck. 
I also now have my fathers 74 powerwgon same thing, tons of hard miles.
I recently sold a 05 Ram 2500 big horn edition, The hemi is a great motor, tons of power, it rode very nice but IMO chevy has the best ride. Fuel Mileage was 16mpg interestate and a horrid 11 running around town. Towing was flat out excellent.







I recently Picked up a 08 Tundra, I didnt want all the bling but it has it, very nice truck, although longer than my Ram it turns sharper and comparable package the Toyota is a bit nicer. The Rear seats slide forward and while I never felt the dodge was in any way desperate of room in the backseat the super cab of the toyota is crazy roomy, although I believe the double cab version still would be perfectly comfortable for anyone. The rear window rolls down which is cool but also nice if you are hauling something you may not want to accidentally go thru the window. Gas Mileage is 18mpg on the interstate and I seem to get about 15mpg over all. 








There is no real reason to get a 4x4 unless you truly need one so look for a two wheel drive as less wearable items and slightly better gas mileage.
It is also to note that there is absolutely no benefit to a smaller truck as the gas mileage is not much better at all and they are nearly the same cost.


----------



## Rock-o-holic (Oct 5, 2011)

It is all about getting a vehicle that meets your needs. I have a 2000 Ford Ranger 2wd, 3.0 V6, automatic that I use for work. I've added a computer chip and have done other things to tweak the mileage...I average 23.5 mpg for both city and highway combined. I can easily get 30-32 mpg on level highway. It has no frills other than cruise and A/C, but thats all I need. Best thing....its paid for. It has a cap on the back so all I do is unload tools and load the bikes on the weekends.


----------



## Raptorguy89 (Feb 26, 2012)

I love my Raptor....It takes me to those places that most people cant or wont try to get to! It also pulls what ever I need to hook up to.


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

Cool truck! :thumbsup:

What engine do they puti that thing?


----------



## ashaw (May 3, 2009)

Raptorguy89 said:


> I love my Raptor....It takes me to those places that most people cant or wont try to get to! It also pulls what ever I need to hook up to.


careful, don't break the frame over the rear axle


----------



## Raptorguy89 (Feb 26, 2012)

ashaw said:


> careful, don't break the frame over the rear axle


Thanks! I have an RPG frame support kit!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

I've got a pickup truck with upgraded suspension and bits here and there, secure bike storage...


----------



## Raptorguy89 (Feb 26, 2012)

schnauzers said:


> Cool truck! :thumbsup:
> 
> What engine do they puti that thing?


Its the 6.2L....I have a 5 Star custom tune 
5 Star CAI 
Stainless Works Long Tube headers
SW X Pipe 
SW Duel S Tube mufflers
Method Wheels
35 12.50/18 General Grabber's 
RPG Fox Hydraulic bumpstop's 
5% Tint 
It is a heck of a truck, well worth the money! Stock it makes 411HP, after all of my mods its putting down around 500HP!!


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

Raptorguy89 said:


> Its the 6.2L....I have a 5 Star custom tune
> 5 Star CAI
> Stainless Works Long Tube headers
> SW X Pipe
> ...


Holy horses!

I'm still learning about what I can do to the F350. Next up are some new pipes, billet grill, and some LED tail lighting. I added bed rails yesterday. I like your wheels, but that's a whole 'nother pocket of change.


----------



## Raptorguy89 (Feb 26, 2012)

schnauzers said:


> Holy horses!
> 
> I'm still learning about what I can do to the F350. Next up are some new pipes, billet grill, and some LED tail lighting. I added bed rails yesterday. I like your wheels, but that's a whole 'nother pocket of change.


Check out 5 Star tuning....The guy that owns the company is awesome to work with. His name is Mike. He makes some great products that are the most reliable on the market and the safest for your truck. He isn't the kind of tuner that tries to ring out every single ounce of power from the engine, he makes safe reliable power. He specializes in Diesels and Raptors!!! Check him out!


----------



## ashaw (May 3, 2009)

CharacterZero said:


> I've got a pickup truck with upgraded suspension and bits here and there, secure bike storage...


Badass Fronty! How you liking the Duratracs?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

ashaw said:


> Badass Fronty! How you liking the Duratracs?


Thanks!

Duratracs...might be a bit too wide in 285/75 flavor for my 7.5" wide factory rims. I'm getting a wobble from one/both the rear tires right now, Discount Tire wants to replace them (not sure if they want to replace all four with another brand or just two with the same). I'm supposed to get the truck over to them to evaluate, just never have time. FWIW, I had the same issue with BFG ATs, but the Nitto TG were fine.

Duratracs are louder than the TGs and maybe a hair louder than the BFG ATs. They grip very well, notably better off road than the TG.


----------



## ashaw (May 3, 2009)

I hear ya man. I've had mine balanced 3 times. They look so awesome and perform so well its worth the vibe and mild noise tradeoffs. I've considered hubcentric rings and dynabeads next to try and smooth em out a bit.


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

I daily drive an 06 Ram 1500 with the hemi. Its a great truck once i get a little more time going to do a few things to make it camping/exploration style rig. Just getting into riding again after about 10 years but love camping and rock crawling. Can get any where I need it to fits 4 comfortable 6 cramped. 12 around town 18-20 highway 13ish with my 18 foot trailer and jeep.


----------



## Mr.Fahrenheit (Mar 15, 2012)

Raptors are so sweet but whats the MPG? It says 11 on the sticker??


----------



## Mr.Fahrenheit (Mar 15, 2012)

Own a 2001 Tacoma, love it to death. will post when i can post pics.


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

now that I can post pics my set up in crawler hauler mode. the jeep is a 92 Wrangler riding on an 18 foot trailer. Working on a few ideas for bike racks on the trailer and possible for the jeep as well


----------



## countrygirl23 (Mar 15, 2012)

I say Ford F150 or Chevy Silverado.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## RaptorAddict (Oct 29, 2011)

*Don't quite have it yet...*

... but you could say that 'its in the mail'. 2012 Raptor Supercrew with Luxury Package.

Mine will look just like this one (cap included), except it will be the SuperCrew body style. I'll also probably keep the stock wheels.










I'm also planning to add a Bedslide so I can mount the bikes to it and have an easy roll-in-roll-out bike garage in the back of my adventure machine!










This certainly falls into the category of 'Want it' rather than 'need it', but you only live once and I'm determined to have a good time!


----------



## ashaw (May 3, 2009)

^^^^^^^sick!


----------



## Raptorguy89 (Feb 26, 2012)

Mr.Fahrenheit said:


> Raptors are so sweet but whats the MPG? It says 11 on the sticker??


I average 13.8 around town. Running 70mph I average 17.3...Not to bad for over 500hp and 35/12.70 tires!


----------



## Mr.Fahrenheit (Mar 15, 2012)

Raptorguy89 said:


> I average 13.8 around town. Running 70mph I average 17.3...Not to bad for over 500hp and 35/12.70 tires!


Thats pretty good, thought it would be less. kudos:thumbsup:

Here is my truck:

01 Tacoma


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Has anyone here gone FROM a truck to an SUV (body on frame)? Do you like it, or do you regret it?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

I went the other way from a 97 Jeep Grand Cherokee to a Nissan Frontier then to the Ram and I will never own something other then a pick up as a daily driver. I still have seating for 4 comfortably 6 cramped if needed. Room in the cab if there are no back seat passengers and the bed for things I don't want inside with me. Gas, tools, parts for other projects wood ect.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Irongrave said:


> I went the other way from a 97 Jeep Grand Cherokee to a Nissan Frontier then to the Ram and I will never own something other then a pick up as a daily driver. I still have seating for 4 comfortably 6 cramped if needed. Room in the cab if there are no back seat passengers and the bed for things I don't want inside with me. Gas, tools, parts for other projects wood ect.


Yeah, I recognized your name from clubfrontier, but then saw the RAM...

The transmission on my Frontier is on the fritz, thinking about a new 4runner now. 90k on the odo, $4800 to fix, $10k value in current condition - Nissan Corp is getting back to me.


----------



## ashaw (May 3, 2009)

Sweet Taco!


----------



## Mr.Fahrenheit (Mar 15, 2012)

ashaw said:


> Sweet Taco!


thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

CharacterZero said:


> Yeah, I recognized your name from clubfrontier, but then saw the RAM...
> 
> The transmission on my Frontier is on the fritz, thinking about a new 4runner now. 90k on the odo, $4800 to fix, $10k value in current condition - Nissan Corp is getting back to me.


Yeah i was on CF for a while. I'm actually kinda glad the frontier got wrecked, didn't have to deal with any of the issues that seem to plague them. The dodge has been nothing short of dead reliable.


----------



## ashaw (May 3, 2009)

CharacterZero said:


> Yeah, I recognized your name from clubfrontier, but then saw the RAM...
> 
> The transmission on my Frontier is on the fritz, thinking about a new 4runner now. 90k on the odo, $4800 to fix, $10k value in current condition - Nissan Corp is getting back to me.


Is it auto? 90k is nothing. I'd consider flushing and replacing with synthetic ATF. I did this with my 96 T100 which was slipping and shifting hard at about 220k and was like new. The screen /filter thing had a bunch of really fine particulate matter that I cleaned out also. I still have the truck as a dedicated firewood hauler and no problems with 260k on the clock.


----------

